# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Problemet shëndetësore të fëmijëve

## Foleja_

*Problemet ne te folur*

Çrregullimi i të folurit në fëmijëri nuk është shfaqje e rrallë. Zhvillimi i të folurit dhe shkathtësia e të folurit varet nga aktiviteti i më tepër organeve sistemore. Është e domosdoshme që fëmija të ketë ndëgjim normal, që nënkupton intaktivitet të mekanizmave periferike të dëgjueshmërisë, përcjellje normale të zërit nga organet për dëgjim deri te truri dhe organizim të impulseve të zëshme për përgjegje. Pason përgjegja verbale, e cila përfshin më shumë procese si frymëmarrjen, fonacionin (formimin e zërave), rezonancën dhe artikullimin. Për zhvillimin normal të të gjitha këtyre aktiviteteve është e nevojshme shkallë e lartë e integrimit neuro muskular dhe trurit. Proceset të cilat janë të rëndësishëm për zhvillimin e të folurit dhe gjuhës janë shumë jostabile dhe vulnerabile ( plagosëse). Faktorë të ndryshëm sikurse sëmundja, trauma dhe tj.mund të sjellin deri te çrregullimet e përkohshme ose të përhershme të këtyre proceseve.

Zhvillimi normal i të folurit
Të pjekurit e të folurit të fëmijës shkon paralelisht me pjekjen e tërë organizmit, në mënyrë të parashikuar deri në moshën 6 vjeçare Të kuptuarit e të folurit zhvilllohet shumë më shpejt se sa aftësia për verbalizim, gati nga vetë fillimi fëmija është i aftë që të kuptojë shumë fjalë dhe kombinacione të komplikuara, pa pasur mundësi që ti përdori. 

Në moshën 4-6 muajsh, foshnja normale tregon aftësi që të gugati, duke theksuar një numër të zërave bashkëtingëllore sikurse janë m,n,p,b,k,g,t,dhe d. 
Në moshën prej 6-8 muaj, posedon repertoar të kombinimeve gugatëse të këtyre bashkëtingëlloreve duke vërë zanore mes tyre, mund të formojë disa fjali, sikurse ba-ba, ma-ma, da-da etj. Rreth muajit të 9, fëmija tregon aftësi për ta imituar lartësinë e zërave të cilat i dëgjon. Njëkohësisht fillon me imitimin e shprehjes së fytyrës dhe formimin e zërave, duke i imituar lëvizjet e buzëve të njerëzve që i flasin. 
Në muajin e 11, fëmija zbulon se me disa kombinime të zërit arrin rezultat të pashëm. Për shembull kombinacioni ma-ma, do t'ia sjelli nënën e tij ose do të realizojë ndonjë dëshirë. 
Në muajin e 12 fëmija zakonisht disponon me 1-3 kombinacione me domethënie të caktuar, të cilat nëse i përdor kanë për rezultat përgjegje specifike të caktuara  zakonisht ushqim ose kujdes. Megjithatë nëse nuk stimulohet nga të afërmit, më së shpesh nga nëna fëmija nuk do të zhvillojë kombinime të këtilla të hershme me domethënje të caktuara. 
Rreth muajit 12-18 ekziston relativisht rritje e vogël e fjalorit shprehës, edhe pse procesi i të mësuarit vazhdon dhe fëmija deri në muajin 18 do të mësojë edhe dhjetra fjali tjera. Njëkohësisht është i preokupuar me mësimin dhe me hulumtimin e rrethinës dhe sigurisht nuk ka shumë kohë që ti kushtojë të folurit 
Rreth muajit 18-24 fillon të kombinojë dhe të përdori së bashku më tëpër kombinacione të cilat i dëgjon, dhe të përpilojë një lloj të përgjegjeve të organizuara. Shpeshherë atë që prodhon në këtë periudhë të hershme është e komplikuar, dhe e pakuptueshme  të folurit i cili ndonjëherë është i çuditshëm dhe i frikëson prindërit. 
Deri në muajin e 24 nga të folurit të këtillë do të zhvillohen 2-3 fraza. Është gati që të prodhojë ndonjë lloj të të folurit të kuptueshëm, psh. Bebja don kulaçe dhe të ngjashme. 
Në moshën 2 vjeçare 50-60% nga frazat e tij duhet të jenë të kuptueshme gjer në atë shkallë, që të kuptohet se ç'po kërkon. 
Rreth dy dhe tre vjetëve, duke poseduar fjalor të kufizuar dhe kapacitet për shprehje fëmija e ka të vështirë të shprehë ide të komplikuara. Gjatë kësaj periudhe mundohet që ta zhvillojë të folurit rrjedhshëm, por shumica e fëmijëve nuk kanë ritëm stabil në të folurit deri në moshën 4-5 vjeçare, ashtu që periudha prej 2-5 vjeçe quhet periudha jofluente ( periudha e të folurit jo rrjedhshëm). Mu në këtë periudhë, fëmijët, e posaçërisht meshkujt, mund të fillojnë të tregojnë diçka dhe nuk mund të gjejnë fjali për të, dhe derisa e kërkojnë fjalën përsërisin me zë ,, i-i-i-i,, ose përdorin ndonjë rrokje tjetër. Kjo periudhë e joinfluencës mund të zgjasi deri në moshën 5 vjeçare, por normalisht, sikurse që fëmija e rrit fjalorin dhe aftësitë e tjera ( sintaksa, struktura gjenerale e gjuhës dhe ritmit) kjo dukuri zhduket. Këto procese mund të çrregullohen lehtë, dhe praktikisht pjesa më e madhe e çrregullimeve të të folurit rrjedhin në këtë periudhë. 
Në moshën 3 vjeçare fëmija duhet që të jetë i aftë që ti përdori të gjitha zanoret dhe bashkëtingëlloret v,m,n,p,b,k,t dhe d. Në këtë moshë rreth 70-80% nga të folurit është i kuptueshëm dhe në secilin tentim për përgjegje shfrytëzohen mesatarisht tre fjalë. Në moshën 4 vjeçare 100% nga të folurit duhet të jetë i kuptueshëm dhe mesatarisht për përgjigje përdoren 4 fjalë. Në moshën 5 vjeçare mund të shfrytëzojë disa kombinacione si psh: bl, pl, gr, dhe zakonisht pa asnjë gabim mund t'i përdori f,v,r: kjo ndonjëherë nuk është e mundur deri në moshën 6 vjeçare. 
Në moshën 4 vjeçare fëmija përdor disa mbiemra, ndajfolje, parafjalë dhe përpilon fjali të thjeshta. Fillon edhe t'i shquajë dhe t'i dallojë në shumës dhe t'i dallojë gjinitë. Në përgjithësi përemërin mua e zëvendëson me nominativin ,,unë. 
Në moshën 6 vjeçare ka kaluar periudha e joinfluencës dhe fëmija ka arritur sukses që ti mposhti të gjitha bashkëtingëlloret me përjashtim të disa kombinimeve sibilantëve (fishkëlluese) kryesisht s dhe z. Pas 6 vjetëve, rol të rëndësishëm në formimin e të folurit luan shkolla. 
Është e qartë se vitet parashkollore janë jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme për zhvillimin e të folurit dhe gjuhës te fëmija.Shumë probleme në të folurit mund të prevenohen nëse zbrapsimet zbulohen herët dhe nëse trajtohen në mënyrë adekuate. 

Belbëzimi
Belbëzimi zakonisht fillon në të ashtuquajturën periudha jofluente mes moshës 2-5 vjeçare, më së shpeshti te gjinia mashkullore. Pse vjen deri te belbëzimi nuk është krejtësisht e sqaruar. Te të ashtuquajturit belbëzime sekondare rëndësi të madhe ka e ashtu quajtura komponenta emocionale, por nuk ka dëshmi se ky është shkak direkt. Si faktorë që kontribuojnë përmenden anksioziteti i prindërve dhe shtypja të cilën e kryejnë ata. Këshilla më e shpeshtë nëse belbëzon fëmija parashkollor është që prindërit ta injorojnë belbëzimin.Ata duhet ti kushtojnë rëndësi të plotë fëmijës derisa mundohet të flasi. Rreth 99% e fëmijëve do të kalojnë nëpër këtë periudhë të të folulit jorrjedhshëm dhe do të zhvillojnë folje normale stabile dhe të rrjedhshme. Megjithate një pjesë do të vazhdojnë të belbëzojnë. Nëse fëmija belbëzon pas moshës 5 vjeçare duhet të dërgohet te specialisti. Nëse belbëzimi është sekondar duhet të dërgohet te specialisti për patologji në të folurit. Kur je fëmijë dhe me dëshpërim mundohesh të thuash se çfarë ke në mendje belbëzimi shkakton frustracion të vërtetë. Ky frustracion është edhe më i madh, kur ai që dëgjon do ta mbarojë fjalinë në vendin tënd ose kur ju përqeshin. Nëse belbëzimi vazhdon edhe në moshën adulte, kjo me të vërtetë mund të ndikojë në zvogëlimin e vetëbesimit dhe paraqet burim të inhibicioneve të shumta. Edhe pse nuk është e mjaft e njohur se pse njerëzit belbëzojnë, nuk bëhet fjalë për sëmundje fiziologjike ,, Disa shkencëtarë thonë se ndoshta bëhet fjalë për predispozicione fiziologjike, por nuk flitet për faktorë të panjohur të cilat nuk janë të identifikuar. Incidenca e të belbëzuarit është rreth 5%. Prindërit e fëmijëve të vegjël mund tu ndihmojnë ashtu që do t'i hetojnë shenjat e belbëzimit dhe do të kërkojnë ndihmë profesionale. Shumica e fëmijëve kalojnë nëpër periudhën e vështirë të të folurit (duisfluenca) tipike mes moshës 3dhe 5 veçare. Këta fëmijë me përpjekje flasin tone të caktuara, fjalë ose fjali. Për shumicën e këtyre fëmijëve vështirësi paraqet vetëm faza e zhvillimit normal të të të folurit, megjithatë te një pjesë janë prezente shenja specifike të cilat tregojnë diagnozën  belbëzim.

Cilat janë ato shenja  të cilat tregojnë në diagnozën belbëzim?
Prezenca e përpjekjeve fizike derisa flitet; shtypje (tension) e gojës dhe fytit derisa flet. Toni dhe zëri i të folurit rritet në mënyrë joadekuate. Fëmija largohet të flet fjali të cilat vështirë theksohen. Fëmija e zgjat më tepër zërin ( piskamën) ose i përsërit silabilet ( zanoret) e jo fjalitë e tëra. Psh. Fëmija i tillë thot: ,,Mmmmmmmmmmm ose ,,Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma më shpesh se sa ,,Mama-mama,, Fëmija i cili shpreh ndonjërën mga këto shenja nuk don të thot ëse ai ështe belbëzues, megjithatë, është mirë që fëmija i këtillë të dërgohet te specialisti i patologjisë së të folurit i cili më së miri do të caktojë se a bëhet fjalë për belbëzim të vërtetë ose për fazë normale të zhvillimit të të folurit, dhe do të vendosë se a është e nevojshme terapia. Pasi që të dëgjuarit është me rëndësi për komunikim, vetë prindërit duhet ta zhvillojnë shkathtësinë e tyre të të dëgjuarit, me atë do të ndihmojnë në përballimin e vështirësive të të folurit të fëmijës së tyre. Në këtë aspekt sugjestionet e ardhshme mund të jenë në dobi kurse prindërit e fëmijëve të vegjël: 

Opservoni çfarë dëgjues jeni dhe si reagoni në fëmijën tuaj. Sa nga ajo që e flet fëmija juaj ju me të vërtetë e dëgjoni. Mundohuni ta rrisni vemendjen tuaj posaçërisht në situatë ku do të vërtetoni se më parë keni qënë të kujdesshëm. 
Gjatë periudhës së të folurit jo të rrjedhshëm defluente, përqëndroni vëmëndjen dhe reagoni në atë që fëmija juaj do ta thotë, a më së paku në atë se si e thekson atë. 
Mos e ndërpreni fëmijën  mësojeni fëminë tuaj mos t'i ndërpresë të tjerët. Shpeshherë belbëzimi potencohet atëherë kur fëmija tenton ta kthejë vëmendjen, me ndërprerje. 
Mos i bëni shtypje fëmijës suaj që në situatë publike të ,,paraqitetverbalisht, kjo mund të sjelli që fëmija të ndjehet jo mirë 
Gjeni kohë që të flisni në qetësi me fëmijën tuaj. Flitni me atë atëherë kur nuk shpejtoni dhe çdoherë bëni pushime të vogla. 
Jetoni në kënaqësinë që së bashku me fëminë tuaj të lexoni përralla në zë dhe të flitni me të në një atmosferë të qetë dhe të kultivuar. 
Nëse keni ndonjë gjë të paqartë dhe pyetje rreth të folurit të fëmijës, bisedoni me pediatrin tuaj, dhe ai do të vendosi se a duhet fëmija të dërgohet te specialisti për patologjinë e të folurit. 
Për fëmijtë me çrregullime komunikative, ndihmë mund të kërkohet në institutin për folur dhe të dëgjuar ose në qendra qoftë private ose publike në të cilat punojnë specialist të çertifikuar për patologjinë e të folurit ose audiolog ose ndonjëherë edhe nëpër departamente speciale edukative nëpër shkollat publike. Specialistët për të të folurit dhe të dëgjuarit mund të gjenden edhe shkollat mjekësore, në programe të ndryshme për zhvillimin e fëmijëve, qendra rehabilituese, institute për shëndet mental. Në SHBA këta specialistë duhet të kenë çertifikate për kompetenca klinike nga ana e Asociacionit Amerikan për të Folur dhe Dëgjuar si garanci se janë të trajtuar në mënyrë adekuate dhe kanë përvojë. Ju gjithashtu mund ta kontaktoni mjekun lokal të shkollës që të kërkoni informata për shërbimet e të folurit të cilat janë të afërta në vendin tuaj duke i kyqur këtu edhe Internet lidhjet.

Ku të paraqiteni për ndihmë? 

Pedijatri i juaj 
Audiologu 
Qendra për Rehabilitimin e të Folurit dhe të Dëgjuarit

----------


## Foleja_

*Astma*


Te femija juaj është konstatuar diagnoza astma. Nuk keni dobi që të dëshpëroheni. ose ta asgjësoni sëmundjen. Mençuri është të bëni çdo gjë, për ta njohtuar sëmundjen sa më mirë, me të cilën do të mund më me sukses ta luftoni. Astma relativisht ështe sëmundje e fëmijërisë (10-12% nga popullata e përgjithshme e fëmijëve). Prindërit duhet të dinë se nuk bëhet fjalë për ndonjë sëmundje fatale dhe nëse shërohet në mënyrë adekuate, rezultati është i mirë. Përvoja tregon se shumë prindër, duke mos dashur ta pranojnë diagnozën dhe terapinë bashkëkohore të astmës, drejtohen në veprime të ndryshme alternative, të cilat ndonjëherë edhe mund ta dëmtojnë fëmijën. Kjo informatë shëndetësore ka për qëllim që t'i drejtojë prindërit në botëkuptimet bashkëkohore për natyrën e sëmundjes dhe terapisë.

Si të vërehen simptomet e astmës?
Shpeshherë simptomet e astmës nuk vërehen as nga prindërit, e ndonjëherë as edhe nga mjekët. 

Tipike, astma është sëmundje e cila manifestohet me sulme “fishkëllima” në gjoks si dhe frymëmarrje të vështirësuar. Ndonjëherë është e përcjellë me mavijosje të buzëve, kraharori është i mbushur përplot me ajër, e në stadiumet më të përparuara, pas disa vitesh bëhet deformimi i kafazit të kraharorit. Nëse janë prezente sulme tipike të frymëmarrjes së vështirësuar, dijagnoza është e qartë. 
Atipike, astma mund të manifestohet edhe me simptome më të buta, sikurse që është kollitja e mërzitshme gjatë natës si dhe lodhja kronike. 
Ndodh që fëmija me astmë, më përpara me muaj bile edhe me vite të jetë nën diagnozë të gabuar, më shpesh si ndezje virusale e mushkërive të bardha. Fëmijët e këtillë shpeshherë pa nevojë traumatizohen me injeksione ose antibiotikë, të cilët praktikisht nuk kanë efekt ndaj sëmundjes, kurse mbajnë rreziqe të fshehta për shëndetin e fëmijës. 
Në raste më të buta, astma manifestohet vetëm me anime të shpeshta ndaj ftohjeve të shpeshta, me komplikime të sinuseve, të bajames së tretë etj. 
Në astmën duhet të mëndohet edhe nëse fëmija lodhet shpejtë dhe ka frymëmarrje të vështirësuar gjatë lodhjes ose nëse ngel prapa me rritjen. 
Ç'duhet të bëjnë prindërit?
Nëse fëmija ka njërin nga simptomet e lartëpërmendura, prindërit duhet të konsultohen me mjekun, më së miri me specialistin për sëmundje të mushkërive. Më shpesh, astma manifestohet me sulme të frymëmarrjes së vështirësuar me “fishkëllimë” në gjoks si dhe shqetësime të fëmijës. Posaçërisht është dramatike sulmi i parë, kur prindërit frikësohen dhe me të drejtë shkojnë menjëherë te mjeku. Sa më gjatë që zgjat sulmi, mundësia është më e madhe që simptomet të vështirësohen dhe se do të duhet terapi më intensive. 

Prindërit duhet ta vendosin fëmijën në pozitë e cila do t'ia lehtësojë frymëmarrjen, e kjo do të thotë pozitë e ulur me shpatulla të ngritura, i mbështetur me duart dhe duke kërkuar ajër të pastërt (të hapet dritarja). 
Meqënëse gjatë sulmit të frymëmarrjes së forsuar humbet shumë lëng, fëmijës duhet prej fillimit të sulmit ti jepet lëng, duhet të pranojë sasi të mëdha të lëngut. Më së miri është që t'i jepet ajo pije të cilën e do më shumë – për shembull lëng frutash ose eventualisht ujë mineral jo i gazuar. 
Edhe pse fëmija duket i shqetësuar, prindërit nuk duhet ti japin sedative. 
Gjithashtu, gabimisht është që ajri të avullohet me ndihmën e yndyrërave eterike ose tretje të kryposura. Nuk duhet të jepen antibiotikë. Gabim është dhënia e barërave për qetësim të kollitjes ose barërave të cilat kinse e lehtësojnë eliminimin e sekretit të dendur nga bronket. 
Kur njëherë vendoset diagnoza – astma, gjatë sulmit të ardhshëm duhet menjëherë, qysh në fillim të jepen barëra të cilat ndikojnë në zgjerimin e bronkeve (barëra bronhodilatatore). 
Terapia me barëra te astma?
Terapia me barëra bëhet në dy drejtime. 

Njëri nënkupton marrjen e barërave me qëllim të ndërprerjes të sulmeve të reja, e tjetri, 
Marrja e bronkodilatatorëve, me qëllim që të ndalohet sulmi aktual i astmës. 
Sot ekzistojnë qëndrime unifikuese në raport me vendosjen e diagnozës dhe terapisë, të nënshkruara nga Organizata Botërore Shëndetësore (GINA udhëzime).

Zgjedhja dhe mënyra e e përdorimit të antihistaminikëve më të rëndësishëm 

Barëra me përdorim të gjërë për mposhtjen e sulmeve të astmës janë të ashtuquajturat beta-barëra adrenergjike. 
Me rëndësi është që këto barëra të jepen në fillim të sulmit. 
Efekt më të shpejtë dhe më pak toksik kanë nëse jepen përmes inhalacionit, edhe pse mund të jepen përmes gojës. 
Gjatë marrjes perorale ndonjëherë shkaktojnë simptome jo të këndëshme sikurse është rrahja e shpejtë e zemrës, shqetësime, zverdhje, dridhje (lodhje). 
Nëse përdoren me anë të inhalacionit, këto ndjenja lajmërohen më rrallë. Ekziston mundësia që fëmija të jetë i varur nga spreji, sepse ashtu i lehtësohet frymëmarrja. Duhet të keni kujdes, sepse me përdorimin e tepëruar mundet të shkaktohet predozimi bile edhe helmimi. Prandaj, pa marrë parasysh efektin, nuk guxon të lejohen më tepër se 4-6 inhalacione gjatë ditës, përveç se mjeku nuk dozon në mënyrë tjetër 
Pas aplikimit të inhalacionit, pas 1-5 minutave fillon lehtësim i frymemarrjes, kurse doza e cila e ka shkaktuar këtë efekt është disa herë më e vogël, në krahasim se kur barna merret nga goja. 
Me rëndësi të madhe është edukimi i mirë i prindërve si dhe vetë pacientëve, nëse bëhet fjalë për fëmijë më të mëdhenj. Shumë është me rëndësi edhe përdorimi i (spejserëve) zgjatësit të cilët mundësojnë hyrje më të lehtë të ilaçit thellë në rrugët e frymëmarrjes. 
Te fëmijët mbi 6 vjet ilaçet inhaluese përdoren në formë të sprejit, kurse te më të vegjlit përdoren aparate speciale të ashtuquajtura inhalatorë, të cilët kanë shpërndarës të ilaçit aktiv si dhe odë për frymëmarrje. 
Astma plani aksionar
Secili fëmijë me astmë duhet të ketë plan aksionar të personalizuar, të shkruar nga mjeku i cili e udhëheq. Në plan duhet të jepen detalisht, të gjitha informatat të cilat janë të nevojshme rreth barërave të cilat duhet t'i pranojë fëmija, ato të cilat i pranon çdo ditë si dhe në raste urgjente. Ky plan duhet rregullisht të revidohet nga ana e mjekut. Kopje nga ky plan duhet të lihet në çerdhe/shkollë ku qëndron fëmija, në raste të nevojshme.

Ku të paraqiteni për ndihmë? 

Pedijatri i juaj 
Pedijatër - Pulmoalergolog 
Klinika për Sëmundjen e Fëmijëve - Ambulanta K onsultative Pulmoalergologjike 
Instituti për Sëmundjen e Mushkërive te Fëmijët

----------


## Foleja_

*Plani aksionar per astmen*


Për secilin të sëmurë nga astma, duhet të bëhet plan aksionar, të cilin do ta përpiloni në konsultim me mjekun tuaj. Ky plan duhet rregullisht të revidohet dhe të përshtatet. Nuk ekziston astma standarde, prandaj plani duhet të jetë rreptësisht i personalizuar (individualizuar, posaçërisht i përpiluar për secilin rast të veçantë).

Plani për udhëheqjen e astmës
Plani duhet ti përmbajë emërat e barërave të cilat duhet të merren, dozën, kur të merren barërat, sa shpesh duhet plani të revidohet.

Plani aksionar
Ky plan duhet ti ndihmojë pacientit që në mënyrë adekuate të ballafaqohet me astmën në rast se del nga kontrolli. Me ndihmën e këtij plani pacienti do të mund të bëjë dallimin e keqësimit të astmës, dhe do të dijë si të veprojë në rast të keqësimit dhe kur duhet të kërkojë ndihmë mjekësore. Pas secilit sulm të vështirë, ky plan duhet të revidohet nga ana e pedijatrit.

Ç 'duhet të përmbajë plani aksionar (sugjestimet)
Në planin aksionar duhet të jënë të shkruara: Simptomet klinike dhe rezultatet nga pikfloumetrija ose të dyja. Për shembull, nëse rezultati i pikfluometrisë bien nën 70%, plani aksionar duhet të këshillojë duplim të ilaçit preventiv dhe këshillë, patjetër të kontaktohet mjeku. Nëse rezultati nga fluometrija bien nën 50% plani duhet të sugjerojë vizitë spitali. Është mirë që kopje nga plani akcionar të lehet te përgjegjësit e shkollës.

Plani për fëmijën
Kur fëmija është mjaft i rritur që të kuptojë, duhet që t'i sqarohet sëmundja dhe të inkurajohet i njëjti t'i njohi simptomet dhe t'i trajtojë.

Plani aksionar urgjent
Ndonjëherë, sulmi i astmës mund të zhvillohet për disa minuta.Në këtë plan janë të përmbajtura udhëzimet për situatën e këtillë. Uleni fëmijën në gjendje të shtrirë. 

Shkundeni inhalatorin për dozim ("pompëzën"). 
Vihet inhalatori në njërën anë të spejserit, kurse ana tjetër, ku është pjesa për buzë, kapet fortë me buzët. 
Shtypet kanistri (gotëza). 
Thithet ngadalë dhe qetë me një akt të frymëmarrjes. 
Nëse është e vështirësuar frymëmarrja, duhet të merret frymë pa përpjekje, sa më rehatshëm. 
Inhalatori përsëri shtypet nëse ka nevojë për të. 
Frymëmarrja mbahet 5-10 sekonda. 
Nëse nuk mund të mbahet frymëmarrja, mund të bëhet një frymëmarrje e cekët sikurse edhe te frymëmarrja normale. Frymëmarrja dhe lëshimi i frymëmarrjes përsërite t 6 herë. 
Nëse nuk ka përmirësim thëritni ndihmën e shpejtë dhe përsëritni të njëjtën, derisa prisni që të vijë ndihma e shpejtë.

Ku të paraqiteni për ndihmë?

Pedijatri i juaj 
Klinika për Sëmundje të Fëmijëve - Ambulanta Konsultative Pulmoalergologjike 
Instituti për Sëmundje të Mushkërive te Fëmijët

----------


## Foleja_

*Bronkioliti akut* 


Ç'është bronkioliti?
Kjo është sëmundje e rëndë ë cila paraqitet te foshnjat (2-24 muaj). Prezente është ndezja e rrugëve më të imëta të frymëmarrjes-bronkiolet.

Kush e shkakton?
Shkaktarë janë viruset, në 80% të rasteve shkaktarë është virusi respirator sinciciel (VRS).

Cilat janë simptomet?
Pasqyra klinike është më e vështirë se sa te bronkitisi. Prezente është frymëmarrja e shpejtuar, tërheqja e hapësirave nën brinjë dhe mes brinjëve si shprehje e frymëmarrjes së vështirësuar (tirazh). Mjeku në askultacion dëgjon fishkëllima dhe krepitacione. Fëmija e refuzon ushqimin. Zakonisht nuk ka temperaturë.

Cila është terapija?
Shërimi bëhet në spital. Antibiotikët nuk kanë efekt, jepen nëse dyshojmë në infekcion sekundar. Me rëndësi është rehidratimi i cili kryhet në mënyrë intravenoze me të ashtuquajturën terapia suportive.

Ku të paraqiteni për ndihmë? 

Pedijatri i juaj 
Klinika për Sëmundje të Fëmijëve. 
Instituti për Sëmundje të Mushkërive te Fëmijët 


*Bronkitisi akut* 

Ç'është bronkioliti?
Kjo është sëmundje e rëndë ë cila paraqitet te foshnjat (2-24 muaj). Prezente është ndezja e rrugëve më të imëta të frymëmarrjes-bronkiolet.

Kush e shkakton?
Shkaktarë janë viruset, në 80% të rasteve shkaktarë është virusi respirator sinciciel (VRS).

Cilat janë simptomet?
Pasqyra klinike është më e vështirë se sa te bronkitisi. Prezente është frymëmarrja e shpejtuar, tërheqja e hapësirave nën brinjë dhe mes brinjëve si shprehje e frymëmarrjes së vështirësuar (tirazh). Mjeku në askultacion dëgjon fishkëllima dhe krepitacione. Fëmija e refuzon ushqimin. Zakonisht nuk ka temperaturë.

Cila është terapija?
Shërimi bëhet në spital. Antibiotikët nuk kanë efekt, jepen nëse dyshojmë në infekcion sekundar. Me rëndësi është rehidratimi i cili kryhet në mënyrë intravenoze me të ashtuquajturën terapia suportive.

Ku të paraqiteni për ndihmë? 

Pedijatri i juaj 
Klinika për Sëmundje të Fëmijëve. 
Instituti për Sëmundje të Mushkërive te Fëmijët

----------


## Foleja_

*Dalja e dhembeve* 


Çfarë nënkuptohet me daljen e dhëmbëve?
Me daljen e dhëmbëve nënkuptohet procesi i daljes të dhëmbëve të parë te fëmija. Zakonisht i pari del dhëmbi i përparmë i poshtëm e pastaj i përparmi lart. Kur fëmija do të rritet pak, këto dhëmbë të para do të zëvendësohen me dhëmbë të përhershme.

Kur duhet të fillojë?
Zakonisht fillon mes muajit 4-7, por disa fëmijë lindin me dhëmbë, e te të tjerë dhëmbët nuk dalin deri në muajin e dymbëdhjetë. Të dy situatat llogariten si normale.

Cilat janë shenjat e simptomat?
Mund të mos ketë asnjë simptomë ose dalja e dhëmbëve mund të jetë me dhimbje. Mishi i dhëmbëve (gjingjivat) mund të jetë i ënjtur dhe me dhimbje. Prezente është një tajitje e zmadhuar e jargës. Fëmija fut në gojë çfardo dhe e përtyp. Mund të jetë i padisponuar dhe i shqetësuar. Përkundrejt bindjes të përhapur, dalja e dhëmbëve nuk shkakton temperaturë të lartë e as probleme me të fleturin apo diarre.

Si trajtohet?
Fëmijës mund t'i jepni të përtyp një shtojcë speciale për dhëmbë (apo diçka të fortë, që është mjaftueshëm e madhe që të mos e gëlltit). Me këtë mund t'i lehtësohet dhimbja. Ndihmon nëse i jepet të përtyp diçka të ftohtë p.sh. mjë rizë e ftohtë që paraprakisht ka qenë në frigorifer 30 min. Pas çdo përdorimi lajeni. Mos i jepni të përtyp unazë për gjingjiva me përmbajtje të lëngët brenda. Mund të ndodh që të pëlcet a përmbajtja brenda nuk është e sigurtë. Nëse unazën speciale për gjingjivat e futni në frigorifer nxirreni jashtë para se të forcohet tepër. Nëse është shumë e fortë mund t'i gërvishtë gjingjivat e ënjtura të bebes. Me gishtin tuaj (paraprakisht të larë) u bëni masazhë gjingjivave. Asnjëherë mos ia varni unazën rreth qafës. Mund të mbytet. Ia fshini jargat në fytyrë që të pengoni paraqitjen e rashit. Nëse është i sëmurë i jepni acetaminofenë (p.sh. Panadon) që t'ia lehtësoni. Kulaçe për gjingjiva nuk preferohen pasi përmbajnë sheqer dhe mund të shkaktojnë karies.

Sa gjatë zgjat procesi i daljes së dhëmbëve?
Zakonisht 20 dhëmbët e para dalin deri 2.5-3 vjet. 

Si të prevenohen problemet dentale?
Gojën e fëmijës e pastroni qysh ditët e para pas lindjes. 

Pas çdo ushqimi, pastroni gjingjivat me leckë të lagur (pelenë). 
Pasi t'i dalë dhëmbi i parë, shfrytëzoni një brushë të butë dhe të vogël për dhëmbë që ta pastroni. E pyetni mjekun a duhet të përdorni edhe pastë për dhëmbët. 
Nëse bebeja juaj fiton kavitete, dhëmbët do të bien shumë shpejt, duke lenë hapësirë, ku dhëmbët e përhershme mund të dalin gabimisht. Duhet ta dërgoni te dentisti për herë të parë kur të mbushë një vit. 
Mund të ndodhin probleme të lidhura me të ushqyerit me bibironl me qumësht të adaptuar (formulë), ujë të ëmbëlsuar ose lëng pemësh nëse mbetet gjatë natës ose gjatë gjumit të ditës. Lëngu mbetet rreth dhëmbëve dhe mund të sjell deri te erodimi (korodimi). Nëse fëmija juaj flen më mirë me shishen me bibiron, vendosni në të vetëm ujë. 
Asnjëherë bibironin mashtrues mos e lyeni me mjaltë apo reçel. 
Rregullisht e dërgoni te dentisti, duke filluar që nga 1 vjet. 
Nëse bebja është shumë e irituar dhe nuk mund ta qetësoni dhe nëse i ngritet temperatura thirni mjek. 
Ku të drejtoheni për këshillë? 

Dentisti juaj 
Pediatri juaj

----------


## Foleja_

*Diabeti*


Ç'është sëmundja e sheqerit (diabeti)? 

Diabeti ndodh kur në organizëm është i pamjaftueshëm hormoni – insulinë. Që të mundet të punojë organizmi i ynë, duhet të sigurojë energji të nevojshme, ngjashëm sikurse për të punuar vetura duhet të ketë benzinë. Organizmi e pranon këtë energji, ashtu që ushqimin të cilin e pranon e zbërthen në glikozë, të cilën më tutje kryesisht e përdor si energji. Këto procese ndodhin në zorrë dhe në mëlçi, kurse janë të ndihmuara nga enzima të caktuara. 
Glikoza përmes qarkullimit të gjakut udhëton nëpër tërë organizmin, por ajo nuk mund të përdoret për energji nga ana e qelizave, derisa nuk hyn në brendësinë e tyre. Insulina paraqet çelës i cili mundëson që glikoza të hyjë përmes murit në brendësinë e qelizave. Nëse nuk ka insulinë të mjaftueshëm glikoza do të grumbullohet në gjak, qelizat nuk do të kenë energji të mjaftueshme për punë normale, e ata njerëz ndjehen se janë të sëmurë. 
Insulina prodhohet në pankreas – gjëndër e cila është e vendosur në zbrazëtirën e barkut, prapa lukthit. Në pankreas ekzistojnë ishujza të qelizave të cilat prodhojnë insulin. Mbeturina e pankreasit prodhon enzimë të nevojshme për tretje të ushqimit në zorrë. 
Llojet e diabetit
Ekzistojnë dy lloje kryesore të diabetit: tipi 1 dhe tipi 2. Fëmijët dhe të rinjtë kryesisht fitojnë diabetin e tipit 1 i cili paraqitet për shkak të mungesës së insulinës. Njerëzit të cilët fitojnë diabetin në mosha më të vjetra, zakonisht fitojnë tipin 2 të dijabetit – kur kanë insulin, por ai nuk vepron normalisht. Edhepse rrallë, edhe në moshën fëmijërore mund të paraqitet diabeti.

Si fitohet dijabeti?
Dijabeti i tipit 1 ndodh nëse janë të shkatërruara qelizat e pankreasit, të cilët për këtë shkak nuk mund të prodhojnë insulin të mjaftueshëm. Përgjigjja në pyetjen se pse dikush fiton diabet të tipit 1 është e komplikuar. Pjesërisht kjo mund jetë detyruar nga gjenet të cilat fëmija i trashëgon nga prindërit e tij. Përveç asaj, mund të jetë rezultat i infekcionit të mëparshëm virusal. Te disa njerëz infeksioni i këtillë ndikon në sistemin e imunitetit, kështu që ai në vend që të luftojë kundër shkaktarëve të infekcionit, i sulmon qelizat normale të shëndosha, të pankreasit, të cilat prodhojnë insulinë. Diabeti te fëmijët më së shpeshti fillon në moshën 12-15 vjeçe, por disa fëmijë mund ta fitojnë shumë më herët, kurse te të tjerët mund të fillojë më vonë. 

Çfarë probleme shkakton diabeti ?
Edhepse sasia e insulinit zvogëlohet gradualisht, fëmija më së shpeshti sëmuret përnjëherë (akute). Kur prindërit do të mendojnë do të kuptojnë se fëmija edhe më herët është ankuar nga: 

Çdo herë ka qenë i etur. 
Ka urinuar shumë, bile është zgjuar edhe natën të urinojë. 
Ka humbur në peshë. 
Është lodhur më tepër se zakonisht. 
Shpeshherë kur fëmija vjen për herë të parë në spital është shumë dhembëse: i dehidruar (ka humbur shumë lëngje), ka frymëmarrje të dëgjueshme, ndonjëherë është konfuz, me vetëdije të çrregulluar. Me teste normale mjeku do ta kontrollojë gjakun dhe urinën, që të shohë se a ka diabet fëmija. Me terapi përgjegjëse (duke shfrytëzuar infuzione që të plotësojë mungesën e lëngjeve), fëmija do të ndjehet përsëri mirë (vetëm pas disa orëve). Nëse testet tregojnë se bëhet fjalë për diabet atëherë duhet të fillohet me tretmanin e insulinit.

Çfarë më tutje?
Që të shërohet fëmija i cili ka diabet të tipit 1, duhet të marrë insulinë deri në fund të jetës së tij. Trajnimi rreth tretmanit do të fillojë qysh në spital, por është mirë që të bashkëngjitet edhe mjeku familjar. Edhe pse pacienti është fëmijë, të gjithë anëtarët e familjes duhet të ushtrohen rreth diabetit. Për këtë qëllim, prindërit dhe fëmija do të punojnë me ekipin profesional, të cilët do t'i ndihmojnë të mësojnë të jetojnë me diabet. Fëmija dhe familjarët do të mësojnë:

Njohuritë themelore rreth diabetit. 
Si t ë bëhet glikoza testi. 
Si jepen injekcionet e insulinës - kjo zakonisht nënkupton përdorimin e stilografëve special të insulinës. 
Si të mbahet dieta - të pranojë ushqim të vërtetë në kohë të vërtetë. 
Sa i rëndësishëm është ushtrimi. 
Si ta pranojë fëmija diabetin - shumica e fëmijëve janë të zemëruar dhe të padisponuar pse kanë diabet. 
Si të njohin se sheqeri në gjak është i ulët. 
Si të njohin se sheqeri është i lartë në gjak. 
Çfarë të bëjnë që ta rrisin nivelin e sheqerit në gjak. 
Udhëheqja e diabetit
Fëmijët që kanë diabet duhet: 

Të kenë kujdes se çfarë hanë dhe posaçërisht mos ti kërcejnë ushqimet - asnjëherë! 
Rregullisht ta kontrollojnë sheqerin në gjak. 
Çdoherë të kenë injekcione të insulinës. 
Rregullisht të ushtrojnë (aktivitete fizike). 
Të argëtohen sikurse edhe fëmijët e tjerë! Nëse udhëhiqet diabeti mirë, nuk ka shkak këta fëmijë të mos zbaviten, sikurse edhe fëmijët e tjerë. Njetrëzit me diabet nuk janë të sëmurë, por, ata duhet më shumë të punojnë që të mbeten të shëndoshë. 
Si ti ndihmoni shokut që ka diabet?
Nëse shoku i yt ka diabet atëherë nëse je shok i mirë do të kujdesesh rreth: 

Kontrollo se a e ka ngrënë mëngjesin dhe drekën (edhe ti gjithashtu) . 
Mos ndaj bonbona dhe ushqim të ëmbël me të. (Kjo nuk është mirë as për ty e as për dhëmbët e tu, gjithashtu). 
Mos i trego secilit në klasë për këtë. Mjafton të jetë i njoftuar kujdestari i klasës. Ndoshta shoku yt nuk dëshiron që të tjerët të dinë për sëmundjen e tij. 
Jepi vullnet që të zbavitet me sport dhe të ushtrojë, sepse kjo është shumë mirë për të – edhe për ty gjithashtu. 
Ki mirëkuptim nëse ai nd o njëherë ndjehet i lodhur dhe jo i disponuar. (Kjo do të thotë se ai ndoshta ka nevojë për sheqer ose zhele bonbona, të cilat kujdestari i klasës i ka në sirtarin për të). 
Kupto se ai ka nevojë për ushqime të rregullta bile edhe kur luani jashtë ose kur luani video lojra maratonike. 
A e keni ditur se?
Qindra njerëz të cilët janë bërë të famshëm në lëme të ndryshme, nga shkrimtarët e gjeri te yjet sportive kanë patur diabet.

A ç'është me tipin 2 të diabetit?
Kjo është sëmundje shumë e shpeshtë nga e cila kryesisht sëmuren njerëzit më të vjetër. Shkaqet për të janë masa trupore e tepëruar dhe aktivitetet fizike të pamjaftueshme. Fëmijët e shëndoshë (e trashë) janë të rrezikuar për këtë lloj të diabetit. Duke e mbajtur peshën në kufij normalë dhe duke zhvilluar shprehi për ushtrime, si fëmijë, në të vërtetë mbroheni nga zhvillimi i tipit të këtillë të diabetit, në jetën e mëvonshme. 

Ku të paraqiteni për ndihmë? 

Te pediatri i juaj 
Pediatri endokrinolog 
Nutricionisti 
Klinika për sëmundje të fëmijëve-ambulanca

----------


## Foleja_

*Infeksionet e sistemit urinar te femijet* 


Çfarë janë infeksionet e sistemit urinar?
Fëmija juaj ka infeksion të traktit urinar (ose shkurtimisht ITU), atëherë në urinë (e marrur në mënyrë korrekte) do të përdëftohet rritje sinjifikante e baktereve. Përveç kësaj janë prezent simptoma dhe shenja të caktuara që sugjerojnë në infeksion urinar.

Cili është shkaku?
Infeksionet e sistemit urinar janë të shkaktuara nga bakteret. Bakteret hyjnë së pari në fshikëzën e urinës, duke u ngjitur nëpër uretër. Në përgjithësi, uretra është e mbrojtur, por nëse vrima e uretrës (ose te vajzat vulva) është e inflamuar, bakteret shumëzohen lehtë. Te një pjesë e fëmijëve gjer tek infeksioni vjen për shkak të prezencës së anomalive të cilat e pengojnë rrjedhjen normale të urinës: anomali obstruktive ose refluks. Fëmijët që vuajnë nga i a.q. urinim disfunksional (e fillojnë por e ndërpresin currilin e urinës, shpesh urinojnë pa vullnetin e tyre) më shpesh fitojnë infeksion urinar.

Pse janë të rëndësishme infeksionet urinare?
Tek fëmija juaj, infeksioni mund të shkaktojë sëmundje dhe tregon tendencë për tu përsëritur. Tek një pjesë e fëmijëve me ITU, tek të cilët janë prezente anomali, ata duhet të trajtohen në mënyrë adekuate, që të pengohet dëmtimi i veshkave. Që të shihet a ekzistojnë anomali te fëmija juaj, është e nevojshme që të bëhet ekzaminim me të cilin do të shihen veshkat dhe trakti urinar siç është ultra zëri ose ndoshta edhe inçizime tjera.

Cilat janë simptomat / shenjat për ITU?
Shumica e fëmijëve që kanë infeksion të fshikëzës së urinës (cistit) ankohen në simptomat që vijojnë: 

Parehatshmëri ose djegie gjatë urinimit, kjo quhet dizuri, saqë fëmija mund të refuzojë të shkojë në nevojtore për shkak të këtyre mundimeve. 
Urinim i shpeshtë, shkon në nevojtore më shpesh se sa zakonisht. 
Fillon të urinojë në brekë gjatë ditës dhe natës. 
Urina është e turbullt dhe ka një erë të keqe (erë të fortë). 
Në urinë ka gjak-kjo quhet hematuri. 
Fëmija mund të ankohet për dhembje barku. 
Disa fëmijë kanë infeksion më të rëndë që i ka kapur edhe veshkat, dhe për këtë infeksioni dyshohet kur ka temperaturë të lartë, dhembje barku ose të ijeve, vjellje dhe një intoksikim të përgjithshëm (pamje të keqe). 
Si përcaktohet diagnoza?
Diagnoza përcaktohet në bazë të rezultateve të ekzaminimit me mikroskop dhe ekzaminimin bakteriologjik të urinës, të cilat do t'i bëjë mjeku juaj.

Si shërohet ITU?
Menjëherë pas marrjes së urinës për ekzaminime duhet të fillohet me terapi antibiotike, e cila ka qëllim t'i zhduk bakteret. Mjeku do të vendosë se cili antibiotik do të jepet, në varësi nga serioziteti i shfaqjes klinike të sëmundjes dhe nga rezultati i urinokulturës. Te infeksionet më të lehta barërat jepen nëpërmjet gojës dhe me kohëzgjatje më të shkurtë. Në rastet më të rënda fëmija shtrohet në spital, ku barërat jepen në mënyrë venoze, në qoftë se është e nevojshme.

Kur fëmija im duhet të shërohet në spital?
Atëherë kur ka shenja se infeksioni e ka përfshirë edhe veshkën dhe ekziston rreziku nga dëmtimi i përhershëm. Në spital, fëmija vendoset në infusion, përmes të cilit jepen mjaftueshëm lëngje dhe antibiotikët e duhur.

Sa gjatë do të mbetet në spital?
Zakonisht, temperatura te fëmija juaj do të ulet dhe simptomat do të përmirësohen për 48 orë pas fillimit të tretmanit me antibiotikë. Është e mundshme mjeku të vendos që terapinë që vijon të jepet përmes gojës, në kushte shtëpiake. Zakonisht terapia zgjat krejtësisht nga 10-14 ditë. Gjatë disa ditëve të para/javëve do të bëhet inçizim me ultrazë. Ky ekzaminim nuk kërkon asnjë injeksion ose rrezatim. Me këtë ekzaminim paraqitet pamja e veshkave dhe fshikëzës. Më në fund, mjeku do të duhet të bëjë ekzaminime kontrolluese të urinës dhe gjakut, që të dëftohet a është shëruar infeksioni.

Ndoshta do të duhet të vini sërish në Klinikë, për ekzaminime plotësuese?
Në situatat që vijojnë : 

Nëse me ultrazë zbulohet anomali e cila duhet të ekzaminohet më detalisht. 
Nëse ekzaminimi me ultrazë është normal, por fëmija juaj është i vogël (nën 5 vjet). 
Nëse ka probleme tjera, p.sh. gjithmonë urinon pa dashje ose ka infeksione përsëritëse. 
A mund të parandalohet infeksion i ri?
Që të pengohet përsëritja e infeksionit duhet të ndërmerren masat që vijojnë: 

Fëmija nuk guxon të jetë kaps-fëmijët që janë kaps mund të mos e zbrazin mirë fshikëzën e urinës. Që të përmirësohet pasazha e zorrëve, është e nevojshe të konsumohet ushqim i pasur me ushqime me fije- ushqim integral, zarzavate, pemë. Ndonjëherë duhet të jepen laksativë (Portalak). 
Duhet të zmadhohet konsumimi i lëngjeve – fëmija duhet të inkurajohet që të pijë më shumë lëngje dhe rregullisht dhe kompletisht ta zbraz fshikëzën e urinës. Ndonjëherë fëmijët harrojnë të shkojnë në nevojtore, duhet t'i rikujtoni për këtë; në shkollë gjithashtu duhet të urinojnë rregullisht gjatë pushimeve, çdo 2-3 orë. 
Te vajzat e vogla është e rëndësishme të largohet gjithçka që e iriton regjionin e vaginës. Disa sapunë dhe shamponë mund të iritojnë dhe këshilla e përgjithshme është të menjanohen te fëmijët e vegjël që vujanë nga problemet rekurente. 
Vajzat e vogla duhet të mësohen që të fshihen në mënyrë korrekte pas bërjes së nevojës (duke filluar nga para kah prapa). 
Veshja e brendshme duhet të jetë prej pambuku, e jo sintetike. 
Te fëmijët meshkuj lafsha që e mbulon kokën e penisit mund të jetë burrim i infeksionit, duhet të keni kujdes për higjienën e këtij regjioni. 
Infeksionet urinare janë më të shpeshta tek vajzat e mëdha që janë seksualisht aktive. Duhet ta kontaktoni mjekun për këshillë. 
A do të dëmtohen veshkat si rezultat i infeksionit urinar?
Infeksionet urinare tek fëmijët janë relativisht të shpeshta, por për fat pjesa më e madhe e fëmijëve nuk kanë dëmtim të përhershëm të veshkave, sidomos nëse infeksioni është i lokalizuar në fshikëzën e urinës. Vetëm tek një numër i vogël vjen deri te dëmtimi i përhershëm i parenhimit. Është e rëndësishme fëmija të kontrollohet sërish nëse ka infeksion rekurent ose nëse në ekon iniciale ka diçka abnormale.

Ç'duhet bërë nëse dyshoni për ITU të ri?
Nëse fëmija juaj ka simptoma duhet të paraqiteni te mjeku juaj, dhe të kapni ekzemplar të urinës për ekzaminim, i marrë në mënyrën e përshkruar, para se të filloni me çfardo tretmani me antibiotikë. Edhe nëse është fundjavë, urina mund të ruhet në frigorifer dhe të dërgohet në Klinikë të hënën në mëngjez. Keni kujdes për shfaqjen e infeksioneve rekurente dhe për antibiotikët të cilët ia japin fëmijës tuaj. Nëse fëmija juaj ka infeksione përsëritëse atëherë duhet të vini sërish në Klinikë.

Ku të drejtoheni për ndihmë ? 

Mjeku juaj 
Nefrolog për fëmijë/urolog 
Klinika e Pediatrisë, Ambulance e Nefrologjisë

----------


## Foleja_

*Urinimi i pavullnetshem naten*


Me termin “urinim natën”, emërtohet urinimi i pavullnetshëm gjatë të fjeturit. Duhet të dallohet nga urinimi ditën, kur urinimi i pavullnetshem ndodh gjatë ditës. Urinimi natën haset shpesh tek fëmijët. Llogaritet si problem, nëse paraqitet te fëmijë meshkuj më të mëdhenj se 6 vjet dhe te vajza më të mëdha se 5 vjet. 
Tek e a.q. enureza primare fëmija nuk ka mësuar asnjëherë t'i kontrollojë sfinkterët, ndërsa te enureza sekundare urinimi natën është shfaqur pas një periudhe më të gjatë, gjatë së cilës fëmija gjatë natës ka qenë i thatë. 
A është sëmundje urinimi i pavullnetshëm natën? 

Jo! Shumica e fëmijëve ndërpresin të urinojnë natën në krevat, diku rreth vitit të tretë. Një pjesë më e vogël këtë e arrijnë, pakëz më vonë gjatë vitit të katërt, pestit apo gjashtit. D.m.th. bëhet fjalë për ngadalësim në zhvillimin e funksionit të kontrollit të urinimit, e jo për sëmundje. 
Prapë se prapë, edhe pse më rallë mund të bëhet fjalë për sëmundje të sistemit urinar ose çrregullim neurologjik, ose problem psikologjik. Ky është rast i shpeshtë te enureza sekundare. 
Sa e shpeshtë është te fëmijët?
Urinimi natën haset te 15-20% e fëmijëve të moshës 5 vjeçare, te 7% e fëmijëve të moshës 7 vjeçare dhe vetëm te 1-2% e adoleshentëve dhe adultëve. Te meshkujt haset dy herë më shumë, në krahasim me vajzat.

A lejohet të qortohet ose të dënohet fëmija që urinon natën?
Urinimi i pavullnetshëm natën është frustruese edhe për fëmijën edhe për prindërit, duke shkatuar ndjenjë të nënçmimit te fëmija. Asnjëherë nuk duhet të hidhërohemi e as të dënojmë fëmijë që urinon natën, pasi që ai këtë nuk e bën me vullnet. Zakonisht bëhet fjalë për prirje familjare për urinim natën. Hulumtimet kanë treguar se nëse babai i fëmijës ka urinuar, gjasat për urinim natën te fëmija janë 39% e nëse ka urinuar nëna gjasat janë 23%. Nëse kanë urinuar që të dy gjasat që fëmija të urinojë natën janë 77%.

Cilat janë shkaqet për urinim natën? 

Sipas një teorie është prezent çrregullim i gjumit dhe i qendrës për zgjim në trurin e madh. Këta fëmijë flejnë shumë fortë dhe nuk zgjohen kur do të fitojnë shtytje për urinim. 
Sipas një teorie tjetër bëhet fjalë për çrregullim / mungesë e hormonit të hipofizës, i cili normal tajitet gjatë natës dhe shpie deri tek krijimi i një sasie më të vogël të urinës gjatë natës. 
Si ta pengojmë / shërojmë urinimin e pavullnetshëm natën?
Cili do qoftë të jetë shkaku, prindërit kanë disa opcione për t'u ndihmuar fëmijëve të tyre, për këtë problem. 

Duhet të përpiqen ta zvogëlojnë sasinë e lëngjeve që e pi fëmija para se të flejë dhe gjatë natës. Nën lëngje nënkuptohet jo vetëm konsumimi i ujit dhe lëngje frutash por edhe ushqim që përmban shumë ujë (p.sh. disa pemë dhe perime). Pak para se të shtihet të flejë fëmija duhet të urinojë. 
Prindërit duhet ta dëftojnë në cilën kohë të natës ndodh urinimi. Nëse e dinë kohën, ata mund ta pengojnë urinimin në krevat në atë mënyrë që do ta zgjojnë fëmijën që të urinojë në nevojtore. 
Përpiquni ta motivoni fëmijën dhe t'i impononi përgjegjësi, në mënyrë të tillë që do t'i propozoni të mbajë ditar, në të cilin shënohen netët e thata. Mund të ndikojë stimulativisht nëse me ndonjë dhuratë të vogël (por të rëndësishme për fëmijën) e shpërbleni “suksesin” e tij. 
Në qoftë se masat paraprake nuk japin sukses, hapi i ardhshëm është sistemi alarmues. Para shtrirjes në shtrat, alarmi vendoset në pixhama dhe nëse fëmija urinon ai aktivizohet dhe bën zhurmë. Meqënëse këta fëmijë flejnë shumë fortë, ata shpesh nuk zgjohen nga zhurma e alarmit. Qëllimi fillestar është që fëmija të zgjohet nga zhurma e alarmit, pastaj fëmija të zgjohet sa më herët, derisa nuk fillon të zgjohet para se të fillojë alarmi, gjegjësisht para se të urinojë. Është treguar se 3 nga 4 fëmijë që shfrytëzojnë alarm, pas 6 muajsh e ndërpresin urinimin natën. Për fat të keq, kjo mundësi nuk është çdo herë e arritshme (nuk ka sistem alarmues). 
Në shërimin e urinimit të pavullnetshëm natën, shfrytëzohen edhe disa barëra të cilat nuk duhet të merren pa u konsultuar me mjekun, por rreptësisht me indikacionin dhe udhëzimin e mejkut. Për këtë qëllim mund të jepen doza të ulta të antidepresivëve me efekt në urinimin (Amizol, Eupramin) ose hormon antidiuretik (Minirin) me efekt të krijimit të zvogëluar të urinës gjatë natës. Ky tretman është i shkëlqyeshëm gjatë kampimit dhe udhëtimit. Çdo vit rreth 15% e fëmijëve shërohen spontanisht. 
Ku të drejtoheni për ndihmë?

Pediatri juaj 
Klinika e Pediatrisë, Ambulanca Nefrologjike

----------


## Foleja_

*Temperatura e lartë*


Temperatura e lartë është simptomë e shpeshtë në fëmijëri, e cila te prindër pa edukatë mjekësore dhe pa eksperiencë të mjaftueshme shpesh shkakton stres dhe reakcion paniku. Prandaj, lexojeni me kujdes këtë tekst!

Cila temperaturë llogaritet si normale kur fëmija është e shëndoshë?
Temperatura trupore normale është 37 0C. Gjatë ditës mund të fluktuojë nga 36.10 C në mëngjes deri 380C vonë pasdite, por fëmija është në gjendje të mirë shëndetësore dhe është i disponuar.

Si matet temperatura? 

Me prekje të rëndomtë të ballit, fytyrës dhe stomakut, nënat mund të orientohen se a ka fëmija temperaturë të lartë. 
Megjithatë, mënyra e vetme e sigurtë që të vërtetohet se fëmija ka temperaturë të lartë është që të matet ajo. Temperatura trupore mund të matet në zorrën e trashë (rektum), në gojë dhe nën sqetulla (aksilë). 
Mos përdorni shirita që vendosen në ballin e fëmijës ose termometra që nuk duken të sigurtë. 
Cila temperaturë llogaritet si e lartë?
Në përgjithësi, llogaritet se temperatura është e lartë nëse temperatura rektale (në pasdalje) është mbi 38°C, orale (në gojë) mbi 37.8°C ose aksilare (nën sqetulla) mbi 37.2°C.

Lloje të termometrave

Termometri më i sigurtë është elektroniku, ai është më i lehtë për përdorim, por më i shtrenjtë. 
Më shpesh përdoret termomteri prej qelqi me zhivë, i cili është edhe më i lirë. Mund të përdoret për matje të temperaturës aksilare, por edhe rektale dhe orale. Para çdo përdorimi, është e rëndësishme që të shkundet zhiva, ashtu që vija e zhivës të bie nën 370 C. Pas çdo përdorimi lajeni me ujë dhe e thani. E rruani në vend të sigurtë larg fëmijëve, në këllëf që të mbrohet nga thyerja. 
Matja e temperaturës (udhëzim) 

Matja e temperaturës aksilare. E vendosni termometrin në mesin e sqetullës me njërën dorë, ndërsa me dorën tjetër e mbani fortë dorën e fëmijës. Mbajeni kështu 3-4 minuta. 
Matja e temperaturës orale. Matni temperaturë në gojë vetëm nëse fëmija bashkëpunon dhe te fëmijë më të mëdhenj se 5 vjet. Fëmijët më të vegjël mund të kafshojnë dhe ta thyejnë termometrin. Fëmija mund të rrijë ulur ose i shtrirë. E vendosni majën e termometrit nën gjuhën e fëmijës i thuani fëmijës që t'i mbyll buzët, por të mos e kafshojë termometrin. Mbajeni kështu termometrin 2-3 minuta. Mos e lini fëmijën vetëm, me termometrin në gojë. 
Pasi që njëherë konstatohet ngritje e temperaturës, nuk duhet matje e shpeshtë, përveçse në situata kur fëmija duket shumë i nxehtë ose shumë i sëmurë. 
A është e rrezikshme për fëmijën temperatura e lartë?

Zakonisht temperatura nuk është e rrezikshme, as që mund t'i bëj keq fëmijës me përjashtim kur është e lartë (mbi 41.10), kur mund të ketë efekte të padëshirueshme mbi funksionin e trurit. 
Në fakt, temperatura e lartë gjatë infeksioneve është e dobishme për organizmin. Në kushte të temperaturës së lartë, mikroorganizmat (shkaktarët e infeksioneve) shumëzohen më ngadalë, dhe krijojnë më pak produkte toksike. 
Temperatura i zmadhon aftësitë e organizmit të luftojë me infeksionet dhe e zmadhon efikasitetin e antibiotikëve. 
Si e rregullon organizmi temperaturën trupore?
Temperatura trupore rregullohet përmes qendrës që është e vendosur në pjesën e trurit e quajtur Hipotalamus. Temperatura shfaqet kur ky “termostat” është i zhvendosur, në vlera më të larta se normalja.

Cilat janë shkaqet më të shpeshta për ngritje të temperaturës?

Ngritja e temperaturës mund të shkaktohet nga substanca që lirohen në organizëm, si përgjigje ndaj infeksionit, kancerit, disa sëmundjeve joinfektive (p.sh..artriti reumatoid juvenil), disa barëra dhe vaksina. 
Afatshkurt, temperatura mund të ngritet gjatë lodhjes, nëse temperatura e jashtme është shumë e lartë ose nëse fëmija pranon ushqim të nxehtë dhe pije të nxehta. Në këta raste nuk bëhet fjalë për temperaturë të vërtetë. Organizmi orvatet që me djersitje ta ul temperaturën kah normalja. 
Përkundrazi nga mendimi i përhapur, dalja e dhëmbëve nuk shkakton temperaturë. 
Më shpesh temperature e lartë është simptomë, e cila shfaqet në suazat e ndonjë sëmundjeje infective. Zakonisht bëhet fjalë për infeksione virale, temperatura nuk është më e lartë se 38.3-40 C dhe zgjat 2-3 ditë. 
Si të hetoj që fëmija im ka temperaturë? 

Fëmijët zakonisht shfaqin simptoma që janë të lidhura me sëmundjen ekzistuese, që ka sjell deri te ngritja e temperaturës (p.sh. kruarje te ethet me rash, kollitje te infeksionet respiratore, dhembje te infeksionet e veshit). 
Vetë ngritja e temperaturës shkakton përshpejtim të frymëmarrjes, të pulsit, ethe dhe djersitje. Ethet janë shenjë se organizmi mundohet ta risin temperaturën; djersitja tregon se organizmi mundohet ta ul temperaturën. 
Si efekte anësore mund të shfaqen plogështi, dehidrim i lehtë, ndonjëherë çrregullim i vetëdijes dhe konvulsione febrile. 
A korrespondon lartësia temperatura me seriozitetin e sëmundjes?
Jo çdo herë. Pamja dhe gjendja e përgjithshme e fëmijës sugjerojnë më shumë për seriozitetin e sëmundjes, se sa lartësia e temperaturës.

A mund të sjell temperatura e lartë deri te disa komplikime? 

Te fëmijët normalë, temperatura e lartë rrallë shkakton komplikime. 
Nëse fëmija është tepër i nxehtë dhe nuk ka mënyrë që ta eliminojë nxehtësinë mund të shfaqet pika e diellit. Kjo mund të ndodh nëse fëmijë febril vishet shumë ose nëse vendoset në afërsi të burrimit të ngrohtësisë ose nëse lihet në veturë në diell direkt, pa ventilim adekuat. 
Humbja e tepërt e lëngjeve që ndodh përmes djersitjes ose përmes frymëmarrjes të përshpejtuar, mund të sjell deri te dehidrimi. Në atë rast, nëna vëren se pelenat që zakonisht janë tepër të lagura, tani janë të thata (urinim i pakët), ndërsa urina është shumë e koncetruar dhe ka erë të fortë. Fëmija i dehidruar është më shumë i prirur ndaj pikës së diellit. 
A mund të sjell temperatura e lartë deri te konvulsionet febrile dhe cili është rreziku?
Me këtë emër emërtohen ngërçet të shkatuara nga temperatura e lartë. Vetë ataku duket shumë dramatik. Fëmija përnjëherë e humb vetëdijen, sytë janë të ngulitura kah lart dhe fillon të dridhet. 

Edhe pse sulmet e tilla ngjasojnë në ato epileptiket, konvulsionet febrile të pakomplikuara jantë të parrezikshme. Ata mund të përsëriten gjatë një situate tjetër me temperaturë të lartë, por zakonisht nuk sjellin deri te epilepsia, dhe tepër rrallë shkaktojnë dëmtim të trurit. 
Shfaqen te rreth 4% e fëmijëve, më shpesh në moshë prej 1-3 vjet. Zakonsiht zgjasin më pak se 15 minuta. 
Kujdes! Ndonjëherë konvulsionet e shoqëruara me temperaturë sinjalizojnë inflamacion të cipave të trurit (meningjit) dhe prandaj fëmijët me konvulsione febrile duhet të dërgohen te mjeku, i cili do ta kërkojë shkakun dhe do ta fillojë tretmanin. 
Si të veprojnë prindërit kur fëmija ka temperaturë të lartë?

Te shumica e fëmijëve me temperaturë të lartë në pyetje është infeksion viral banal, për të cilin më shpesh nuk është e nevojshme konsultë mjekësore. Prindërit duhet të dijnë t'ia japin fëmijës ndihmën e parë të vërtetë dhe më tutje të vendosin a është e nevojshme ta dërgojnë te pediatri. Masat që duhet t'i ndërmerr prindi ndahen në të a.q. suportive – pa përdorim të barnave dhe ulje të temperaturës me përdorim të barërave. 
Nëse fëmija ka temperaturë, por është i disponuar, i lumtur, ha, pi ose luan, nuk ka nevojë për barëra. Visheni me veshje të lehtë ose ia hiqni teshat, që të lejoni ngrohtësia të eliminohet përmes lëkurës. Nëse ka ftohtë ose ka ethe e mbuloni me mbulesë ose batanie të hollë. Mundohuni të pushojë – aktiviteti e rrit temperaturën. I jepni lëngje plotësuese që ta pengoni dehidrimin (ujë, pije të ftohta, lëngje frutash ose çfardo tjetër që do të pijë). Në mesin tonë metodë e njohur është vendosja e kompresave të ftohta nga alkooli ose masazh i trupit me alkool. Prindërit duhet të dijnë se alkooli, sidomos te fëmija i vogël (foshnja) mund të shkaktoj helmim me alkool, përmes inhalimit të avullit të alkoolit ose përmes lëkurës. 
Barërat që jepen për uljen e temperaturës nuk shërojnë, por vetëm i ndihmojnë fëmijës të ndjehet më mirë. Jepni Acetaminophen (emra komercial Panadon, Paracet, Febricet, Paracetamol etj.) Doza fillestare është 15 mg/kg, e pastaj në çdo 6 orë në dozë prej 10 mg/kg, por asnjëherë më shpesh se 5 herë për 24 orë. Nëse gjatë natës lëshohet një dozë, në mëngjes doza fillestare është sërish 15 mg/kg. Nëse vendoseni për Ibuprofen (Brufen), e jepni në çdo 6-8 orë. Doza është 7 mg/kg në çdo 8 orë. 
Mos përdorni aspirinë për temperaturë – lidhet me sëmundje serioze siç është sindromi i Rejit. 
Zakonisht me barërat antipiretike temperatura do të ulet, por nuk do të normalizohet. Në rrjedhën e mëtutjeshme të sëmundjes, temperatura zakonisht varion dhe më shpesh barërat do të duhet të përsëriten. Por jeni të kujdesshëm, pa konsultë me mjekun mos jepni vetë antipiretikë, më gjatë se 3 ditë. Në qoftë se jepen gjatë kohë ose në doza më të mëdha, këta barëra janë toksike. I rruani larg nga fëmijët. Nëse temperatura është mbi 400 C edhe pse ka kaluar gjysmë ore pasi që keni dhënë antipiretik, lajeni fëmijën me ujë të vakët. Mos pritni temperatura të bie nën 38°C. Mos shtoni alkool te uji, nëse thithet alkooli mund të shkaktoj helmim me alkool. Asnjëherë mos e lini fëmijën vetë na vaskë, aksidente mund të ndodhin edhe kur priten më së paktu. 
Udhëzime speciale për fëmijët me konvulsione febrile 

Nëse fëmija juaj ka histori të mëparshme për konvulsione febrile, atëherë barërat për uljen e temperaturës duhet të jepen menjëherë pas çdo ngritje të temperaturës. Jepni acetaminofen ose ibuprufen sipas dozave të rekomanduara për 48 orë (ose më gjatë nëse perziston temperatura). 
Nëse fëmija fiton konvulsione uleni temperaturën sa më shpejtë që mundeni, me atë shkurtohen konvulsionet. Zhvisheni fëmijën dhe vendosni lecka të lagura në fytyrë dhe në qafë. Me pjesën tjetër të ujit të ftohtë lageni barkun. Pasi që njëherë temperatura do të bie nën pragun për ngër?e, ata do të ndalen. 
Kur do të zgjohet fëmija, ia jepni dozën përgjegjëse të acetaminofenës dhe të ibuprufenës. E lini të pushojë. Mos u frikësoni, përskaj konvulsioneve, fëmija nuk është në rrezik derisa nuk është e kompromituar frymëmarrja dhe derisa ngjyra e lëkurës është rozë (te fëmijë me ten të errët të lëkurës orientohemi nga ngjyra e buzëve dhe shuplakave). 
Sa i përket tretmanit të mëtutjeshëm, konsultojeni pediatrin tuaj. 
Nëse ngërçet zgjasin më shumë se 5 minuta ose nëse fëmija është më i vogël se 1 vjet ose nëse ngërçet shfaqen për herë të parë, menjëherë e dërgoni fëmijën te mjeku. 
Kur të drejtoheni te mjeku? 

Dërgojeni fëmijën tuaj urgjent te mjeku në situatat që vijojnë: nëse fëmija është më i vogël se 2 muaj, nëse temperatura është më e lartë 40.40 C, nëse zgjohet rëndë, nëse është konfuz ose me vetëdije të çrregulluar, nëse qan dhembshëm, nëse duket shumë i sëmurë, nëse është prezent rrezik për infeksion serioz (p.sh. fëmijë me abnormalitet të imunitetit), nëse ka konvulsione, nëse e ka qafën e shtangur, nëse në lëkurë janë prezente njolla të kuqe (pika), nëse merr frymë vështirë, dhe kjo nuk korigjohet edhe pasi ia pastroni hundën. 
Në situatat që vijojnë edhe pse nuk është urgjente, prapë se prapë duhet ta kosultoni pediatrin tuaj: nëse fëmija është i moshës prej 2-4 muaj, nëse temperatura është e lartë (400C) sidomos nëse fëmija është më i vogël se 2 vjet, nëse gjatë urinimit ndjen djegie ose dhembje, nëse i dhemb veshi, nëse shqepon gjatë të ecurit (paraprakisht ka ecur normalisht), nëse ankohet për dhembje barku, nëse temperatura zgjat më shumë se 72 orë, nëse ka temperaturë më shumë se 24 orë pa arsye të qartë, nëse temperatura është ulur më gjatë se 24 orë dhe pastaj është shfaqur sërish. 
Ku të drejtoheni për ndihmë? 

Pediatri juaj 
Klinika e Pediatrisë, Ambulanca e Përgjithshme

----------


## Foleja_

*KARJES  TEK FOSHNJET*

Karja e dhëmbit mund të shfaqet shumë herët, edhe në moshën e foshnjërisë (mes 6 – 12 muaj). Te foshnja më shpesh janë të përfshira katër dhëmbët e sipërm prerës (dhëmbët e përparmë). Te ato, karja e dhëmbit më shpesh është i shkaktuar me përdorimin e parregullt të bibironave dhe shisheve.

Si ta zbuloni që bebeja juaj ka karies?
Mund të mos jetë lehtë që të zbulohet se a ka foshnja karjes të dhëmbit. Zbulimi do të varet prej asaj se sa ka përparuar karja dhe mund të manifestohet në këtë mënyrë: 

Paraqitja e një vije të bardhë përgjatë mishit të dhëmbëve është një shenjë fillestare. Tregon që ka ndodh demineralizimi i dhëmbit. Zakonisht kjo nuk hetohet nga prindërit. 
Paraqitja e një kurore të verdhë apo të kafenjtë rreth qafës së dhëmbit, që sugjeron se demineralizimi përparon kah kaviteti (zbraztirë në dhëmb). 
Dhëmb që ngjason në një mbetje të kafenjtë në të zezë flet për një karje të përparuar me paraqitje të kavitetit. Zakonisht janë të përfshirë katër prerësit e përparmë (dhëmbët e përparmë). Prerësit e poshtëm janë të përfshirë relativisht rrallë.  
Pse është me rëndësi që të zbulohet herët?
Për fat të keq, te shumë fëmijë karja e dhëmbit caktohet relativisht vonë, shpesh pas muajit të 20. Në atë moshë, për shumicën e fëmijëve nuk është i mundshëm shërim konzervativ, por nevojitet ndërhyrje kirurgjike. Kjo shkakton traumë edhe te prindërit edhe te fëmija. 

Çfarë duhet bërë që të prevenohet karja te foshnja juaj? Këshilla të lidhura me ushqimin
Të dhënurit gji e zvogëlon rrezikun për paraqitjen e karjes. Nëse fëmija duhet doemos të ushqehet me shishe dhe bibiron keni kujdes për këtë që vijon: 

Hiqeni shishen menjëherë sa të mbarojë me pirjen e qumështit. 
Nëse fëmija kërkon bibiron që të qetësohet, më së miri është që të shfytëzoni ujë të pastër (mundet i ftohtë apo i ngrohtë në varësi nga dëshira) 
Nëse është i etshëm i jepni të pijë ujë të pastër e jo lëng pemësh apo pije të ëmbëla. 
Mes muajve 6 dhe 8, mësojeni që të përdorë gotë. Te shumica e fëmijëve shishja mund të mënjanohet krejtësisht pas 12 muajsh. 
Larja e dhëmbëve 

Filloni me larjen menjëherë pas paraqitjes të dhëmbit të parë, ashtu që duke e shfrytëzuar gishtin tuaj, paraprakisht i lyer me pastë, do ta pastroni dhëmbin nga para dhe nga pas. 
Kah muaji 12 (mundet edhe më herët nëse toleron fëmija) provoni të përdorni një furçë të butë për larjen e dhëmbëve. 
Vendosni pakëz pastë për dhëmbë në furçë. Për fëmijë nën 7 vjet, shfrytëzoni pastë që përmban sasi të vog ël të fluorit (pasi që fëmijët e gëlltisin dhe të mos shfaqet efekti toksik i fluorit).  
Vizitat te dentisti
Nëse fëmija rregullisht dërgohet në kontroll sistematik te dentisti, karja e dhëmbëve do të zbulohet në kohë. Rekomandohet që të paktën deri në moshën tre vjet e gjysmë të bëhen dy vizita.

A duhet të shtoni fluor?
Fluori i bën dhëmbët më rezistent ndaj kariesit. Në disa regjione ujit i shtohet fluor dhe atje nuk ka nevojë që të shtohet. Nëse ujit nuk i shtohet fluor atëherë ai duhet të jepet në formë të suplementeve. Më së miri është të konsultoheni me dentistin tuaj se si të veproni në lidhje me këtë pyetje.

Bibironat dhe tabletat/shurupet
Mos i lyeni bibironat me mjaltë, reçel, glicerinë apo ushqime tjera dhe pije. Gjithashtu, nëse për ndonjë shkak fëmija juaj duhet të marë ndonjë bar, kërkoni nga mjeku që ta ordinojë formën e barit që nuk përmban sheqer.

----------


## Foleja_

*KOLAPSI ( SINKOPA )*

Ç'është kolapsi (sinkopa, alivanosja)?
Humbje e shkurtër e vetëdijes me kohëzgjatje prej disa sekondave ose minutave.

Cili është shkaku?
Sinkopa ndodh si rezultat i asaj që truri nuk ka oksigjen të mjaftueshëm. Shkaku shpeshherë nuk është i njohur. Mund të bëhet fjalë për njërën që vijon:

Rrënia e përnjëhershme e tensionit të gjakut mund të sjellë gjer te sinkopa. Ajo mund të jetë e provokuar gjatë ngritjes së shpejtë në pozitë të drejtë. 
Punë e mundimshme ose loja, posaçërisht nëse koha është e nxehtë. 
Frymëmarrja e shpejtuar (hiperventilacioni). 
Gjatë gjendjes së stresit dhe brengës i cili mund të veprojë në tensionin e gjakut. 
Si reaksion i ndaj ndonjë ilaçi. 
Kollitje e shprehur, dhembje gjatë urinimit ose lëvizje të dukshme të zorrëve. 
Zgjatjes ose lakimit të shpejtë të kokës mënjanë. 
Rrënja e sheqerit në gjak (i shpeshtë te njerëzit me diabet). 
Alkohol, marihuanë, kokainë. 
Shtypje e qafës (psh. Jaka e ashpër e ngushtë). 
Dhembje e fortë gjatë lëndimeve, frika. 
Probleme të zemrës, probleme me shtypjen e gjakut, sëmundje të ndryshme. 
Kush mund ta fitojë sinkopën? 

Sinkopa mund të ndodhë në cilën do moshë, por alivanosja përshkak të rrënjes së menjëherëshme të tensionit së gjakut është më e shpeshtë te personat më të moshuar. 
Te fëmijët problemi më së shpeshti tejkalohet me rritjen. 
Cilat janë simptomet?
Para se ,,të alivanoset” fëmija ndien dobësim ose dridhje, zbehet dhe mund të ankohet në ndjenjë të nxehtësisë, dhembje në bark ose çrregullime në të pamurit.

Çfarë nëse fëmija ndjen se do të alivanoset?

Ndjenja e alivanosjes ose ,,dridhjes” mund të jetë shenjë se fëmija i juaj do të alivanoset. 
Në situatë të këtillë shtrijeni në tokë. Nëse nuk mund të shtrihet, uleni dhe le të lakohet nga para, le ta vendosi kokën mes duarve. 
Ajroseni dhomën. Fëmija duhet të rrijë ose të ulet, derisa nuk ndjehet më mirë, le të drejtohet gradualisht. 
A mundet të prevenohet kolapsi?

Nëse fëmija juaj ndjen se po alivanoset, uleni ose shtrijeni menjëherë. 
Nëse është alivanosur edhe më parë, mësojeni që ti shmangi situatat të cilat sjellin deri te sinkopa. Le t'i shmangë ngritjet e menjëhershme. Më parë le të lëvizë dhe le t'i lëvizë këmbët e pastaj ngadalë le të drejtohet. 
Kur ta thërrisni mjekun?

Thërrisni mjekun nëse mendoni se fëmija juaj është alivanosur si rezultat i reakcionit të barërave, problemeve të zemrës, diabetit. 
Thërrisni mjekun nëse para se të alivanoset është ankuar në rrahje jo të rregullta të zemrës, dhembje të gjoksit frymëmarrje të shkurtuara, alivanosje e menjëhershme pa paralajmërime, çrregullim në të pamurit, marrjemendja ose vështirësi në të folurit. 
Nëse është alivanosur pas lëndimit. 
Thërrisni mjekun nëse fëmija juaj kolabon më tepër se një herë në muaj. 
Nëse edhe anëtarë të tjerë të familjes kanë patur histori të kolapsit dhe vdekje të papritur. 
Ku të paraqiteni për ndihmë? 

Pedijatri i Juaj 
Klinika për Sëmundje të fëmijëve, Ambulanca e Përgjithshme

----------


## Foleja_

*CIRKUMCIZIONI ( SYNETI)*

Ç'është cirkumcizioni?
Nën cirkumcizion nënkuptojmë ndërhyrje kirurgjike me të cilën hiqet lafsha që e mbulon maj ë n e penisit.

Pse bëhet cirkumcizioni?
Shumica e shoqatave të pediatërve duke e përfshirë edhe Akademinë Amerikane për Pediatri nuk e rekomandojnë cirkumcizionin si rutinë. Rekomandimi i tyre është që vendimin për cirkumcizion ta sjellin prindërit. Shkaqet që vijojnë mund të ndikojnë në vendimin për cirkumcizion: 

Shkaqe religjioze: në disa religjione cirkumcizioni praktikohet si ritual. Për shembull hebrejët, muslimanët. 
Shkaqe sociale: disa prindër frikësohen se do tallen me djalin e tyre nëse nuk është i cirkumcizuar. 
Shkaqet kulturore: në përgjithësi cirkumcizioni është pranuar në shumicën e shteteve perendimore. Disa prindër vendosen për cirkumcizion pasi që meshkujt tjerë në familje janë të cirkumcizuar . 
Shkaqe mjekësore: disa prindër dhe mjekë besojnë se cirkumcizioni është i dobishëm në aspektin mjekësor. 
Cila është dobia?
Citohen dobitë potenciale që vijojnë: 

Rrezik më të vogël për infeksion të kanaleve urinare. 
Rrezik më të vogël për llojin e rrallë të kancerit të penisit. 
Rrezik diçka më të vogël për fitimin e sëmundjeve seksuale ngjitëse. 
Më lehtë mbahet higjiena e pensit. 
Cilat janë rreziqet?
Për shkak të këtyre shkaqeve prindërit nuk vendosen për cirkumcizionin e fëmijës së tyre: 

Cilado qoftë ndërhyrje kirurgjike duke e përfshirë edhe cirkumcizionin është e lidhur me rrezik, edhe pse i vogël. Mund të shfaqet gjakosje, infeksion, shërim i keq i plagës ose lafsha mund të pritet më shumë ose më pak. 
Pas intervenimit kirurgjik, është e mundshme që maja e penisit të jetë e ekspozuar më shumë në iritim. Kjo mund të shkaktojë probleme në urinim dhe eventualisht nevojë për intervenim të ri kirurgjik. 
Disa prindër besojnë se me cirkumcizionin ndryshohet gjendja natyrore e trupit të fëmijës dhe mendojnë që është më mirë për këtë të vendos vetë fëmija kur të rritet. 
A dhemb cirkumcizioni?
Nëse jepet anestetik nuk është me dhembje. Te i porsalinduri jepet anestezi e përgjithshme dhe lokale te penisi. 

Si bëhet cirkumcizioni? 

Ndërhyrja kirurgjike zakonisht bëhet ditët e para pas lindjes (tek hebrejët). 
Fëmija duhet të jetë i shëndoshë. Vetë ndërhyrja zgjat 15 minuta. 
Paraprakisht prindërit duhet të nënshkruajnë se pajtohen me këtë. 
Fëmija zhvishet. Fiksohen duart dhe këmbët që të mos lëvizë. 
Me dezinfektues pastrohet penisi. Përdoret anestetik lokal për anestezi. Me gjilpërë jepet anestetiku i cili e bllokon dhembjen gjatë operacionit. Shpesh, jepen edhe medikamente plotësuese nga goja. 
Lafsha pritet me klempë. 
Pas operacionit, penisi mund të jetë i skuqur dhe me dhembje. Bandazhohet. 
Për instrukcionet e mëtutjeshme rreth kujdesit pas ndërhyrjes kirurgjike ndiqni instrukcionet e mjekut. Normalisht ekziston gjakosje dy ditët e para. 
Kur nuk duhet bërë cirkumcizioni? 
Te fëmijë me hipospadi-anomali te e cila urina nuk del nga maja e penisit, lafsha duhet të rruhet, ndoshta do të nevojitet për intervencë kirurgjike të mëvonshme me të cilën do të sigurohet pamje normale e penisit. 
Cirkumcizioni nuk duhet bërë te foshnjë e lindur para kohe, ose nëse ekziston histori familjare për probleme me gjakosje (p.sh. hemofili). 
Cirkumcizion nuk duhet bërë nëse mjeku ose ai që e bën nuk ka eksperiencë të duhur.

----------


## PINK

> *Dalja e dhembeve* 
> 
> 
> 
> Kur duhet të fillojë?
> Zakonisht fillon mes muajit 4-7, por disa fëmijë* lindin me dhëmbë*, e te të tjerë dhëmbët nuk dalin deri në muajin e dymbëdhjetë. Të dy situatat llogariten si normale.



Lindin me dhembe ? Wow ........ se kisha degjuar me pare .

----------


## Leila

Edhe jepi gji ti pastaj... lol

----------


## Foleja_

:buzeqeshje:  mesimi nr 1: Sapo te lind foshnja  mos pyetni per gjinine por sa dhembe ka  :shkelje syri: 



*THITHJA E GISHTIT*


Thithja e gishtave është një gjë normale nëse bëhet fjalë për foshnjë. Shumica e fëmijëve e humbin këtë shprehi diku mes vitit të 2-4. Deri në shtatë vjet zakonisht nuk ka efekte negative të përhershme te dhëmbët, pasi që bëhet fjalë për dhëmbët e parë, të qumështit, të cilët sidoqoftë do të ndërrohen. Nëse thithja vazhdon edhe pas vitit të shtatë, pasi do dalin dhëmbët e përhershëm, do të shfaqen probleme me dhëmbët.

Problemet që shfaqen me thithjen e gishtave?
Lëkura e gishtit që thithet, nën ndikimin e pështymës, mund të lëndohet dhe të jetë derë e hapur për infektime. Duke i prekur sendet e ndryshme e pastaj duke e futur gishtin në gojë mund të futen mikroorganizma të ndryshëm, disa prej tyre të aftë të shkaktojnë sëmundje. Thithja e tepërt e gishtit të madh mund të sjell deri te deformimi i qiellzës dhe i dhëmbëve, duke e ndryshuar nivelin e dhëmbëve (kafshimin). Qiellëza bëhet e lartë, kafshimi i parregullt, pasi që dhëmbët e sipërm dalin përpara dhe jashtë. Te disa fëmijë formulimi i disa tingujve është i çrregulluar.

Si t'u ndihmoni fëmijëve që të ndërpresin me thithjen?
Në varësi nga mosha, mund të provoni diçka nga kjo që vijon: 

Shpërblejeni fëmijën – p.sh. I blini dhuratë që mendoni se e pëlqen, që ta përmbani vendimin e tij që të ndërpres me këtë shprehi. 
Përparimin e tij e regjistroni në kalendar – p.sh. shënoni një yll për një periudhë të caktuar kur fëmija nuk e thith gishtin. Bliini një lodër apo diçka tjetër për periudhën kur ai me sukses e ka mbiluftuar shprehinë. 
I vendosni një fashë (flaster) te gishti i madh – p.sh. gjatë natës që ta rikujtoni që mos ta thith gishtin. 
I blini një dorezë speciale – që ta mbrojë kur nuk do të mund ta ngadhnjej nevojën për thithje. Doreza duhet të jetë e bërë ashtu që të mos mundet vetë ta nxjerr. 
Thonjtë mund t'ia lyeni me një ngjyrë speciale me erë të vrazhdë, që për këto qëllime shitet në barnatore. Tek ne është traditë të lyhet gishti me diçka djegëse. Kjo sjell rrezik pasi mund ta prekë syrin. 
Sa shpesh ta shpërbleni fëmijën?
Fëmijët më të vegjël kanë nevojë për shpërblime më të shpeshta. Fëmijën prej 5-6 vjet duhet ta shpërbleni qysh prej natës së parë. Më tutje mund ta zgjasni periudhën, prej një nate në një javë, e pastaj në një muaj, kur nuk e ka thithur gishtin.

Më shpesh nevojiten disa përpjekje
Fëmijët shumë lehtë mund t'i kthehen shprehisë së vjetër dhe shpesh nevojiten disa përpjekje që krejtësisht ta shmangin shprehinë. Prindërit duhet të kenë durim, ditët e para pa thithje, në fakt janë ditët më të vështira.

----------


## Foleja_

*TRASHESIA TEK FEMIJET* 


Ç'nënkuptohet me “fëmijë të trashë”?
Trashësia p'rkufiyohet si prezencë e tepërt e dhjamit. Fëmija i trashë ka më shumë ind dhjamor, sesa që përputhen për moshën.

Cilat janë shkaqet? 

Trashësia shpesh është karakteristikë familjare. Prindërit e trashë është e mundshme të kenë fëmijë të trashë. Kjo është rezultat i kombinimit të faktorëve të trashëgimisë dhe mënyrës jo të shënd et shë m të ushqimit dhe të jetesës, me mungesë të aktivitetit fizik. 
Ndonjëherë trashësia është e shkaktuar nga shkaqe mjekësore (sëmundje) ose si rezultat i ndikimit të disa barërave. 
Çfarë problemesh mund të shkaktojë trashësia? 

Trashësia mund të sjell deri te astma dhe deri në apne në gjumë. 
Mund të sjell deri në sëmundje të zemrës, sëmundje të sheqerit, tension të lartë, pikë në tru dhe kancer. 
Fëmijët e trashë mund të jenë të përqeshur dhe të larguar nga shoqëria. 
Fëmijët e trashë janë me rrezik më të madh për depresion. 
Si të caktohet a është fëmija i trashë?
Në bazë të matjes së lartësisë dhe peshës dhe krahasimin me vlerat që janë të dhëna si normale për atë moshë. Nëse rritja në peshë është mbi mesataren, mjeku do të mundohet ta zbulojë pse është ashtu.

Si të trajtohet?
Duhet të ndryshohet mënyra e të ushqyerit, aktiviteti fizik dhe stili i jetesës. Shpërblejeni fëmijën tuaj, edhe për suksesin më të vogël.

Dietë për dobësim?
Mos e nënshtroni fëmijën në dietë restriktive, i ndihmoni që ta zëvendësojë ushqimin e jo të shënd et shë m me ushqim të shëndeshtëm. Dietat zgjasin pak, ndërsa efektet janë prezente vetëm derisa zgjat dieta. Ushqimi i shëndoshë duhet të jetë qëllim i qëndrueshëm. Përmbahuni rekomandimeve që vijojnë: 

Mësojeni fëmijën tuaj ta përtypë ushqimin ngadalë dhe të kënaqet duke ngrënë. 
Dreka le të jetë ndodhi e bukur për familjen, pa TV, radio dhe ngjashëm. 
Mos e detyroni fëmijën ta zbraz pjatën deri në fund. 
Siguroni që ushqimet të jenë të rregullta. 
Mos mbani ushqim tepricë në tavolinë. E servirni ushqimin në pjatën e tij. Porcioni duhet të jetë përafërsisht, sa është madhësia e shuplakës së dorës. 
Përgatitni ushqim të shëndetshëm, i cili ka vlerë të madhë nutritive por më pak kalori. 
Largoni ushqim të yndyrshëm, vaj dhe ëmbëlsira. 
M ë njanoni pijet e gazuara, lëngjet e pemëve dhe qumështin me çokollatë. Kët o pij e kanë shumë kalori. Më i mirë për ta shuar etjen është uji. 
Nëse fëmija juaj është më i madh se 2 vjet, përdorni qumësht të cilit i është he q ur kajmaku ose qumësht pa yndyrë. 
Kufizojeni sasinë e ushqimit me shumë kalori dhe e rruani më larg nga sytë e fëmijës. 
Mos i blini fëmijës çips etj. 
Mos e shfytëzoni ushqimin si mjet për dënim apo për shpërblim. 
U sqaroni te kopshti se mundoheni të futni mënyrë të shëndoshë të të ushqyerit, që t' i përmbahen edhe ata. 
Asnjëherë mos filloni asnjë dietë për dobësim pa konsult im paraprak me mjekun tuaj ose dietetikun. 
Aktiviteti fizik
Kënaquni në aktivitetin fizik së bashku me fëmijën tuaj. Ushtrimet e përmi rë sojnë koordinimin dhe i mundësojnë fëmijës më mirë ta shpreh ë veten: 

Praktikoni ecje, not, vozitje biçikletë dhe vrapim. Fokusohuni më shumë të kënaqeni dhe të ndjeheni më të fortë, e jo te humbja e peshës. 
Në vend të ashensorit, shfrytëzoni shkallët. 
Kur keni mundësi, shkoni në këmbë në vend që të shkoni me veturë. 
Mjekët rekomandojnë minimum 30 min aktivitet fizik në ditë. 
Stili i jetesës

Kufizojeni kohën të cilën e kalon para televizorit dhe kompjutrit. E inkurajoni fëmijën të bëjë diçka më aktive, siç është loja dhe të ndihmojë në shtëpi. 
Hani në tavolinë, jo para televizorit. 
Kufizojeni kohën që e kalon me video lojat. 
I largoni temat për peshën. Fokusohuni më shumë në atë se trashësia mund të sjell deri në probleme shëndetësore. 
Mos lejoni përqeshje, e as emra fyes të lishura me trashësinë. 
Tek fëmijët e trashë rrezik u është më i madh që të zhvillojnë depresion. U ndihmoni të gjejnë aktivitete në të cilat kënaqen dhe në të cilat do të jenë të suksesshëm. 
Mësojeni fëmijën tuaj si të ballafaqohet me stresin. Disa fëmijë kërkojnë strehim te ushqimi që t'ia lehtësojnë vehtes. 
Këta ndryshime mund të jenë të rënda për fëmijën. Nëse nuk i pranon mos ia impononi me forcë. Veproni pozitivisht, inkurajoeni dhe i jepni përkrahje për gjithçka. Gjithçka është më lehtë nëse merr pjesë e gjithë familja. 
A do të thotë fëmijë i trashë i rritur i trashë?
Me ndryshimin e ushqimit, aktivitetit fizik dhe stilit të jetesës, pjesa më e madhe e fëmijëve dobësohen. Gjatë rritjes në lartësi, pjesë e vogël do ta kalojnë trashësinë e tyre. Një pjesë mbeten të trashë deri në adoleshencë edhe si të rritur. Fëmijët e trashë kanë rrezik më të madh të jenë të trashë edhe si të rritur.

A mund të parandalohet trashësia?
Parandalimi më i mirë është instalimi i shpehive të shëndosha para se të vijë deri te trashësia, në ç'rol kyç luajnë prindërit. Ata e krijojnë stilin e familjes, i cili duhet të jetë aktiv, me shumë shëtitje dhe aktivitet fizik, ndërsa me më pak televizion dhe aktivitete me të ndenjur ulur. Prindërit e krijojnë ushqimin në familje, me më pak ushqim kalorik, xhank ushqim. A duhet fëmijët të mësohen ta çmojnë trupin e tyre dhe shëndetin e tyre.

----------


## shkodrane82

> Lindin me dhembe ? Wow ........ se kisha degjuar me pare .



Pink nje e njohura ime ne Shkoder e ka lind djalin me 4 dhembe, sapo ka dale
femija e kane dallu doktorat..se i ka pase dhembet si prozhektora.. :ngerdheshje: 
I kane thane ngaqe ka hanger mamaja shume portokalle ( calcium ) prandaj
i jane formu dhembet qysh ne uterus... :sarkastik:  

Foleja teme shume informuese per nenat e reja, te lumte...!

----------


## Foleja_

Shkodrane82  flm  :buzeqeshje: 


*HELMIME NE SHTEPI-KRYESORE  ESHTE  PREVENTIMI*

Detyra e prindërve është që ta mundësojnë sigurinë e fëmijëve të tyre. Mes të tjerave, kjo nënkupton shtëpi në të cilën helmet do të jenë larg fëmijëve.

Si mund të helmohet fëmija im?
Helmimi mund të ndodh pothuajse se, me çdo substancë. Helmimi shkaktohet nëse substancat toksike gëlltiten, inhalohen apo nëse vjen deri te kontakti direkt me ta (përmes lëkurës, syrit). Edhe substancat jotoksike, nëse merren në sasi të gabuar mund të shkaktojnë helmim.

Cilat janë helmimet më të shpeshta tek fëmijët?
Helmimet më të shpeshta në rrethin tonë janë: 

Helmimi me alkool dhe helmimet me medikamente të ndryshme, si aspirina, antibiotikët e ndryshëm, vitaminat, barërat për kontracepsion, barërat dietale dhe suplementet. 
Preparatet e ndryshme të cilat zakonisht ruhen në banjo gjithashtu mund të jenë të rrezikshme siç janë sprejet, parfumet, kolonja, llaku për flokë dhe preparatet për pastrimin e gojës. 
Gjithashtu helmim mund të shkaktojnë dhe preparate të ndryshme që përdoren për pastrimin e shtëpisë: detergjentet, preparatet për zbardhje, për shkëlqim, hollues dhe preparate që përmbajnë baza dhe acide (p.sh. acid klorhidrik, preparatet për pastrimin e nevojtores etj.), si dhe preparatet që përdoren për kafshët shtëpiake. 
Disa preparate që zakonisht ruhen në garazh dhe bodrum, gjithashtu mund të jenë potencialisht të rrezikshme. Këtu marrin pjesë insekticide të ndryshme, kerozina, terpentina, bojërat, ngjitëset dhe antifrizët. 
Preparate që përdoren në mirëmbajtjen e kopshtit: plehëra të ndryshme ushqyes, pesticide, herbicide si dhe disa bimë në oborr. 
Duhet patur kujdes që fëmijët të mos fusin në gojë gjethe të ndryshme apo fryte të bimëve me të cilat e zbukuroni kopshtin. Para se të përdorni pesticide ose plehëra, i hiqni lodrat e fëmijës nga obori. Fëmija mund të dalë në oborr pasi të thahet bari. 
Kur të fillohet me masat e preventimit të helmi mit?
Asnjëherë nuk është herët që prindërit të fillojnë të ndikojnë në këtë drejtim. Edhe kur fëmija është shumë i vogël, në moshën e foshnjërisë, janë prezente rreziqe reale dhe është e nevojshme të identifikohen pikat potenciale ku mund të gjenden substancat helmuese. Zakonisht këto janë disa vende, siç është kuzhina, banjoja, qilari, garazhi ose bodrumi, ku shpesh ruhen preparate të ndryshme potencialisht të rrezikshme. Prindërit duhet të mendojnë, a ekziston eventualisht edhe ndonjë vend tjetër në shtëpi, që e kanë lëshuar. Duhet ditur që në substancat potencialisht të rrezikshme numërohen edhe disa preparate, në shikim të parë krejtsisht naive, siç është kolonja ose preparatet tjera kozmetike.

Cilat masa preventive duhet të ndërmerren? 

Hapi i parë duhet të jetë eliminimi i të gjitha materieve kimike pa të cilat mundeni. Ajo që do të mbetet duhet të hiqen anësh dhe të mbyllen në një vitrinë dhe çelsi të vendoset në ndonjë vend ku nuk mund të arrijë fëmija. Vëmendje të posaçme duhet t'i kushtoni asaj se si ruhen barërat në barnatoren e shtëpisë. 
E rëndësishme është që edhe medikamentet edhe materiet kimike të ruhen në pakot e tyre origjinale, që në rast nevoje (p.sh. nëse fëmija i gëlltit) e mundëson identifikimin e shpejtë të helmit. Jo rrallë ndodh, fëmijët të gëlltisin materie të ndryshme kimike duke menduar se është pije, pasi që janë ruajtur në shishe të ngjashme. 
Për raste të tilla duhet të ruani shurup nga ipekakuana, preparat që shkakton vjellje dhe ndihmon që helmi të hidhet jashtë më shpejt. Megjithatë nuk duhet të përdoret pa konsultim të mjekut/ndihmës së parë. Duhet të vlerësohet që vjellja nuk do të shkaktojë më shumë dëm se sa dobi. Kështu që, nëse substanca e gëlltitur është tretje acidi apo baze, vjellja mund të shkaktojë djegie të fytit. Nëse bëhet fjalë për tretje të yndyrshme, gjatë vjelljes një pjesë e sasisë së vjellur mund të aspirohet në mushkëritë dhe kjo të shkaktojë inflamacion, i cili më tutje shërohet rëndë. Në situatë kur është rrezik të shkaktohet vjellje, shfrytëzohen metoda të tjera, siç është larja e barkut. 
Çfarë të bëj nëse mendoj se fëmija im është helmuar?
Nëse fëmija juaj vjell, nëse është i përgjumur, nëse ka substancë të derdhur nëpër teshat apo përreth gojës, nëse ka djegie nëpër lëkurë ose erë të çuditshme gjatë frymëmarrjes ndoshta është i helmuar. Për më shumë informata, kontaktoni me qendrën lokale ose flisni me mjekun tuaj. Përgatituni të jepni informata nga etiketa dhe informata për fëmijën tuaj. Nëse shkoni te mjeku merreni me vete produktin për të cilin dyshoni se e ka shkaktuar helmimin. Numrin e telefonit të ndihmës së shpejtë/mjekut tuaj/spitalit më të afërm/qendrës lokale për helmime, nëse ekziston e tillë, duhet ta vendosni në vend të dukshëm afër telefonit.

Ku të drejtoheni për ndihmë? 

Mjeku juaj 
Klinika e Pediatrisë - Reparti i Toksikologjisë

----------


## Foleja_

*UDHEZIME PER NENAT E REJA* 

Ç'duhet të dinë nënat e reja?
Të kujdeseni për foshnjën tuaj është obligim shqetësues dhe përgjegjës. Por, mos u shqetësoni. Më kryesore është të jeni të qetë dhe t'i ndiqni shenjat që do t'ua japë bebja juaj, që t'ju tregojë se ka nevojë për ju. Në qoftë se nuk jeni të sigurtë për diçka ose keni ndonjë pyetje rreth kujdesit për fëmijën tuaj, lirisht drejtohuni te pediatri juaj. Asnjë pyetje nuk është e tepërt. Shëndeti dhe mirëqenia e bebes tuaj është në vend të parë.

Kur të thërras mjek?
Patjetër thërriteni pediatrin nëse vëreni: temperaturë të lartë mbi 37.6 C e matur nën sqetull mjek (matni disa herë – mund të jetë më shumë i veshur ose temperatura e jashtme të jetë më e lartë), ndryshim në sjellje (qan pa ndërprerë, rëndë qetësohet, nuk mund ta zgjoni), nëse nuk pi, nëse urinon pak (normalisht pelenat duhet të jenë të lagura gjatë çdo ndërrimi të pelenave – 6 herë gjatë ditës), nëse vëreni më shumë se 4 jashtëqitje si ujë gjatë 8 orëve, nëse nga sytë tajitet sekret i dendur dhe i verdhë, nëse shfaqet skuqen dhe nëse ka të ënjtur rreth kërthizës, nëse paraqitet e verdhëza, nëse kollitet, nëse ka ndryshim në ngjyrën e lëkurës ose nëse thjesht ju duket se bebja “nuk duket mirë”.

Mësoni t'i kuptoni sinjalet që ua dërgon bebeja juaj
Të gjitha bebet kanë shumë mënyra të ndryshme me të cilët ua bëjnë me dije se çfarë u nevojitet. Secila bebe e ka gjuhën e saj speciale “gjuhën e bebeve”, e cila dallon nga cilado tjetër. Duke u kujdesur për beben tuaj, ju do të mësoni t'i identifikoni shenjat e saj. Kur bebeja juaj do të luaj ose do të jetë me ju, ato janë shenja që ju thërrasin të afroheni. Kur ka nevojë për pauzë ose pushim, ajo dërgon sinjale me të cilat ju udhëzon se duhet ta lini. Nëse nuk i njihni dhe nuk i kënaqni këto sinjale, më shpesh fëmija reagon me të qarë. Ndiqeni shprehjen e fytyrës dhe sjelljen e fëmijës dhe do t'i kuptoni sinjalet!

Fakte që duhet t'i dini
Duhet të keni disa njohuri të përgjithshme për bebet. 

Bebet më mirë shohin fytyra/objekte në largësi prej 20-30 cm. Ata mund ta dallojnë të bardhën nga e zeza dhe fytyrat e njerëzve. 
Bebet duan të ndëgjojnë zëra, por më së shumti e duan zërin e nënës/të familjarëve. Ata e kthejnë kokën kah vendi prej nga vjen zëri. 
Shumica e bebeve duan që t'i merrni në përqafim, t'i mbani në duar ose t'i mbështetni te qafa. Kështu ndjehen më mirë dhe ndjehen më të sigurtë. 
Gjatë javëve të para të jetës bebet në mënyrë refleksive qeshin. Diku nga 3-4 javë, bebja juaj ju qesh si përgjigje ndaj të folurit tuaj dhe kujdesit tuaj. 
Bebet normalisht i lëvizin duart dhe këmbët, ndonjëherë rrinë të shtrirë qetë ose dridhen. 
Cikluse të ditës 

Gjatë 24 orëve bebet kalojnë nëpër disa cikluse/periudha, të cilat ndërrohen në mes veti: periudha në të cilat flejnë e pastaj periudha në të cilat janë të zgjuara. 

Gjum i qetë. Gjatë kësaj periudhe bebja e juaj rri e shtrirë qetë, megjithatë kohë pas kohe mund të shqetësohet dhe të dridhet. Mund të jenë prezente lëvizje të thithjes. Në këtë periudhë është shumë rëndë ta zgjoni, kjo nuk është kohë e mirë ta ushqeni ose t'i drejtoheni. 
Gjum aktiv. Në këtë gjendje mund të vëreni se bën lëvizje me trupin dhe fytyrën, lëvizje të thithjes dhe të të qeshurit, ndërsa kapakët e syve kohë pas kohe përpëliten. Në këtë gjendje, bebeja juaj mund të zgjohet lehtë. 
Përgjumësi. Në këtë gjendje përgjumësie bebeja juaj është pak e hutuar dhe bën lëvizje të ngadalshme (hiqet). Mezi i ngre kapët e syve. Kjo është gjendja që i paraprin zgjuarjes. Pritni që të shihni a do të flejë ende ose do të zgjohet. Që ta zgjoni në këtë periudhë i jepni të shohë diçka, të ndëgjojë ose të pijë gji. 
Zgjuarsia. Në gjendje të zgjuar bebeja juaj bën lëvizje të ndryshme. Sytë e saj janë të hapura, ndërsa shikimi i kthjellët. Lehtë fokusohet në fytyrë, zë ose lëvizje të objekteve dhe është i përgatitur të jetë me ju. Mundohuni t'i flisni qetë, i jepni të shohë diçka, të ndëgjojë, të pijë gji. Çelsi i suksesit është të mos bëhet asgjë me forcë, por gradualisht, hap pas hapi. 
Zgjuarsi aktive. Në këtë gjendje, aktiviteti i fëmijës tuaj është më i madh (bën lëvizje të ndryshme, proteston). Kohë është të mundoheni t'i jepni gji. 
Të qarët
Kur qan bebja bën grimasa dhe lëvizje të shumta të trupit. Me të qarët bebja tregon se e ka mjaft nga ajo që ia bëni dhe se duhet të ndërpritni ose të provoni me diçka tjetër. Prindërit duhet të mësojnë ta kuptojnë të qarën. E qara është gjuha e bebes.

E gatshme për lojë
Shenjat që vijojnë tregojnë se bebja juaj është gati për lojë: ndërpret me lëvizjet, ju ngacmon – sheh në fytyrën tyaj, ju afrohet, i kthen sytë kah ju, ju qesh, kërkon ushqim, zvarritet, gugat, kokën e ka të ngritur, fytyra është e qartë. Kur do t'i vëreni këta shenja është koha t'i flisni, ta shëtisni, ta ushqeni ose të luani.

Koha është ta ktheni barkas
Bebet duhet të flejnë në shpinë. Megjithatë periudha të shkurta duhet t'i kalojnë të shtrirë në bark. Kjo ndikon mirë për muskujt e qafës dhe e stimulon zvarritjen.

Shenja që tregojnë se bebeja do ta leni të qetë (i flihet)
E kthen kokën anësh, qan, shpinën e lakon, e zë gjumi, shtyhet anësh, i kthen sytë nga ana tjetër, e mbledh ballin, kapakët e syve i bienë, bën grimasa etj. Duhet të ndërpritni me atë që e keni bërë gjer atëherë (pirje gji, luajtje, mbajtje në dorë). Ndonjëherë beben vetë do ta zërë gjumi ose vetëm me një pauzë të vogël.

Shenja që tregojnë se do të pi gji
Kapakët e syve i lëviz shpejt, bën lëvizje të thithjes me gojën dhe me gjuhën, i vë duart në gojë, bën lëvizje me trupin, lëshon zëra të caktuara. Duhet të keni kujdes në këto shenja, e jo ashpër të lëvizni me orën, që ta ushqeni fëmijën. Mos e zgjoni nga gjumi i thellë që t'i jepni gji, kjo mund të jetë frustruese edhe për beben edhe për ju.

Si ta qetësoni kur është e shqetësuar
Kur bebja juaj është e shqetësuar, mund ta ndihmoni me disa aktivitete, që zakonisht e qetësojnë. 

Ia tregoni fytyrën tuaj që të sigurohet se jeni aty, e luhatni, vendoseni në krevatin e tij, i flisni me zë të qetë, e merrni në duar, i këndoni ose i gugatni, ia ndërroni pelenat që të jetë të thata dhe të ndjehet konfort, përkëdheleni te koka, këmba ose shpina, i ofroni të pijë. 
Ndonjëherë bebeja do të qetësohet vetë pa asnjëfarë ndihme. Atë e bën ashtu që i thith gishtat ose tërë shuplakën, i afron duart kah goja, e ndërron pozitën e shtrirjes, kërkon të shohë fytyra dhe të dëgjojë zëra. 
Njihni zërat e stomakut kur e mundojnë. 
Lidhshmëria juaj me fëmijën dhe zhvillimi i hershëm i trurit
Shkencëtarët kanë vërtetuar se relacioni juaj me fëmijën ka ndikim mbi trurin e tij, në më shumë mënyra. Mënyra në të cilën ju intereaktoni me fëmijën tuaj në vitet e hershme dhe eksperiencat të cilat ia jepni, kanë ndikim të madh në zhvillimin e tij emocional dhe mësimin. Bebet e mbajnë mend mënyrën se si i shihni, shprehjet e fytyrës tuaj, zërin tuaj derisa i gugatni, këndoni, flisni dhe lexoni. Ata e mbajnë mend ndjenjën si i mbani në duar dhe i luhatni, erërat familjare bile edhe shijen e lëkurës tuaj. Është shumë e rëndësishme prekja: e mbajtura në dorë dhe luhatja e stimulon trurin e bebes të lëshojë hormone të rëndësishme, që i mundësojnë të rritet. Çelsi i lidhjes së fortë mes juve të dyve është dashuria juaj. Shprehja e dashurisë tuaj ka ndikim mbi mënyrën në të cilën truri i bebes i formon konekcionet. Nëse këta konekcione përsëriten në moshën e hershme, ata do të mbeten të përjetshme. Nëse fëmijës në moshën e hershme rrallë i flitni ose i lexoni, ai më vonë mund të ketë vështirësi në të shprehur. Hulumtimet kanë treguar se lidhshmëria me fëmijën tuaj, i ndihmon më vonë më mirë të ballafaqohet me stresin në jetën e përditshme. Kjo lidhshmëri i aktivizon sistemet biologjike që janë të rëndësishme për adaptim në stres. Fëmijët me lidhshmëri të fortë me prindërit në periudhën e hershme, më vonë më lehtë adaptohen në stres.

Ndjenjë pikëllimi dhe depresioni postpartal 

Pas lindjes nuk është e pazakonshme të ndjeheni pakëz të pikëlluar, gjatë javëve të para pas lindjes. Zakonisht ky i a.q “pikëllim bebeje” fillon të ndjehet ditën e katërt pas lindjes dhe zgjat edhe 5-10 ditë. Bëheni tepër të ndjeshëm, të tendosur dhe të lodhur ose mund të keni probleme me gjumin. Shumica e grave habiten dhe nuk e kanë të qartë ç'ndodh me ta. Nevojitet përkrahja e partnerit dhe e familjes dhe disponimi i tillë do të kalojë vetëvetiu. Megjithatë mund të shfaqen edhe depresione më serioze. Gra që janë të deprimuara mund të ndjehen se ata nuk janë të afta të kujdesen për fëmijën e tyre. Ata janë jostabile, emocionet i kanë të ndryshueshme. 
Nëse i shfaqni simptomat e lartëpërmendura në javën e parë pas lindjes së bebes, mund të ndihmoni vetë, kushtoni kujdes gjërave që vijojnë: pushoni më shumë dhe mos u mundoni gjithçka të bëni vetë, bëni dush çdo ditë, vishuni, dilni nga shtëpia – shëtitni me shoqëri, flisni me partnerin tuaj ose me ndonjë të cilit i besoni dhe i tregoni se si ndjeheni. Jeni të afërt me familjen tuaj dhe kënaquni me beben tuaj. 
Konsultohuni me mjekun tuaj nëse këto simptoma nuk kalojnë ose nëse bëhen më të shprehura.

----------


## Foleja_

*SINDROMI I" FEMIJES SE SHKUNDUR"* 


Ky tekst informon për të ashtuquajturin “sindrom i fëmijës së shkundur ”. Eshtë i dedikuar për ata prindër të cilët ndonjëherë në hidhërim e shkundin beben e tyre, duke mos e ditur se me këtë gjë mund t'i shkaktojnë lëndime serioze. Statistika tregon që SHBA, çdo vit rreth 1000 fëmijë vdesin për shkak të “sindromit të fëmijës së shkundur”. Në fakt për çfarë bëhet fjalë? Gjatë shkundjes, koka e fëmijës përnjëherë hidhet prapa. Enët e gjakut të kokës, lëndohen lehtë, dhe gjatë një shkundjeje më të fortë mund të lëndohen. Si rezultat, mund të shkaktohet gjakderdhje e brendshme në kafkën e fëmijës. E qartë është, që ju nuk keni ditur që mund të vijë deri te kjo dhe se ju nuk doni ta lëndoni fëmijën tuaj. Por, humbja e vetëkontrollit, të paktën për një çast, mund të jetë shkak që të pendoheni tërë jetën. Si rezultat i gjakosjes fëmija juaj mund të fitojë dëmtime neurologjike, retardacion mental, konvulsione ose verbëri.

Si duhet të reagoni në situatë të ngjashme?

Kur fëmija juaj është i shqetësuar, sigurohuni që janë të plotësuara të gjitha nevojat e tij. E vendosni te karroca e tij dhe dilni të shëtitni, apo e vendosni te ulësja e tij për veturë dhe vozituni me veturë. 
Nëse e ndjeni që jeni në fund me durimin dhe me forcat, për shkurt lëreni fëmijën në krevat, derisa të qetësoheni. Kërkoni që partneri juaj ta marrë kujdesin për fëmijën ose kërkoni t'ju ndihmojë dikush tjetër. Thëriteni shoqen tuaj apo ndonjë prej farefisit. Shëtitni pakëz, që të qetësoheni para se t'i ndërmerrni sërish obligimet tuaja. 
Mos e shkundni beben. Një çast hidhërimi, mund t'ju kushtojë pendim për tërë jetën. Për të qënë prind, nuk është e lehtë gjithëmonë. Së bashku me të qeshurit, të përqafuarit dhe kënaqësinë, do të ketë dhe lodhje, frustrim dhe padurim. Ndonjëherë brengat dhe problemet janë ato që i drejtojnë duart tuaja nga fëmija. Por duhet ta dini, që ngritja e dorës mbi fëmijën, asnjëherë nuk do t'i zgjedh problemet dhe shpesh mund të shkaktojë probleme të reja. 
Ku të drejtoheni për këshillë?

Pediatri juaj 
Psikologu

----------

